# Talk about a movie you've seen recently!



## BlueWorrior (Oct 27, 2016)

*(Spoiler Alert: We talk about movies and spoil their endings!)*
I saw Edward Scissorhands yesterday. 



Spoiler: Plot Synopsis



A gentle man, with scissors for hands, is brought into a new community after living in isolation.


It was alright: I did really warm up to Edward as a character, though I didn't get emotional as I thought I would. His character design is pretty excellent and did a good job at communicating visually that he didn't fit in.
The film is full of odd beats and dialogue. I usually like weird movies but this just left me saying "...okay?" and didn't really win me over. Heck, Terminator 2 make me jerk more tears than this film did!
I also found it weird how he kills a dude and pretty much nobody cares that he's dead! The suburban folk just see the bloodied corpse and are kinda shocked, but they completely forget about him almost right afterwards and just leave! So it can feel pretty contrived at times, witch nagged me, But hey: I'm still glad I saw it. If not only to say that i've seen it.


----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 1, 2016)

Edward Scissorhands is an oddity to begin with. But it's meant to be that way. (And to think that he grew up to become Captain Jack Sparrow is kinda amazing!) 

We tend to rewatch movies many times. One of our fave directors is M Night Shamalan. 'Signs', 'The Village', & 'Lady In The Water' are his top 3, to us anyways.


----------



## Guilleum2 (Nov 1, 2016)

I think the last movie I saw in theaters was Miss Peregrine's Home for Peculiar Children. It was alright I guess? I never read the book, but the movie was... average. Didn't love it, didn't hate it. I liked the actress playing Miss Peregrine, she was great. The monsters immediately reminded me of Slenderman. I think my favorite character was the asshole kid who's peculiarity was using hearts to bring life to these mangled creatures he made dual for fun. A puppeteer of sorts. He was definitely the most interesting.


----------



## DuranWolf (Nov 1, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> Edward Scissorhands is an oddity to begin with. But it's meant to be that way. (And to think that he grew up to become Captain Jack Sparrow is kinda amazing!)
> 
> We tend to rewatch movies many times. One of our fave directors is M Night Shamalan. 'Signs', 'The Village', & 'Lady In The Water' are his top 3, to us anyways.


Have you seen The Visit yet?  That's an M. night movie.


----------



## DuranWolf (Nov 1, 2016)

Recently saw The Hateful Eight for the second time.  It thought it was quite good.  Quentin Tarantino directed it.  Although the running time was a bit long (2 hours, 45 minutes), and the pacing was a bit slow, it led to a pretty entertaining 3rd act.  I love pretty much all of Quentin's movies (Jackie Brown being my least favorite of his).

I'm glad it won an award for Best Music Score.


----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 1, 2016)

DuranWolf said:


> (Jackie Brown being my least favorite of his).


AK-47. When you absolutely, positively have to kill every mother fucker in the room...accept no substitute!!

(Only line I remember.)

Now pulp fiction is quoted in our house on a daily basis!! I think it's QT's best!!


----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 1, 2016)

DuranWolf said:


> Have you seen The Visit yet?  That's an M. night movie.


Nope, haven't seen it yet. But it's on our list!


----------



## DuranWolf (Nov 1, 2016)

Watching Cool Hand Luke right now for the first time.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 1, 2016)

DuranWolf said:


> Watching Cool Hand Luke right now for the first time.


Helluva movie!! One of Paul Newmans best. My dad's favorite.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 1, 2016)

Just saw John Wick last week. Pretty good action kickass movie.


----------



## EdgyMemeLord0 (Nov 1, 2016)

DuranWolf said:


> Have you seen The Visit yet?  That's an M. night movie.


Dude, that movie was somehow good but also just.....  strange


----------



## DuranWolf (Nov 1, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Helluva movie!! One of Paul Newmans best. My dad's favorite.


I'm at this moment watching the scene where the sexy woman is washing her car in front of the chain gang.  So hot!


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 1, 2016)

Saw Sword of the Stranger. Again. Fucking love that movie. 

And Studio Ghibli. The movies they make are just pure gold.


----------



## BlueWorrior (Nov 1, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> And Studio Ghibli. The movies they make are just pure gold.


Yes! Studio Ghibli has made some of the most beautiful animations ever!
Howl's Moving Castle is my personal fave :3


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 1, 2016)

BlueWorrior said:


> Yes! Studio Ghibli has made some of the most beautiful animations ever!
> Howl's Moving Castle is my personal fave :3


Nice. Nausicaä of the Valley of the Wind and Princess Mononoke are mine. Howl's a close third.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 1, 2016)

One of the most badass animated movies was Heavy Metal! Hell of a great soundtrack!!


----------



## DuranWolf (Nov 1, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> One of the most badass animated movies was Heavy Metal! Hell of a great soundtrack!!


Oh, hell yeah!  I love that movie.  Got it on BluRay.  I own around 500 dvd's and blurays by the way.


----------



## Guilleum2 (Nov 1, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> One of the most badass animated movies was Heavy Metal! Hell of a great soundtrack!!



Heavy Metal was interesting. I liked the different art styles, but trying to create a real coherent story out of it all was...a bit lacking for me. It was good I saw it though. The rotoscoping was amazing.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 1, 2016)

DuranWolf said:


> Oh, hell yeah!  I love that movie.  Got it on BluRay.  I own around 500 dvd's and blurays by the way.


We own quite a few too.


----------



## Rant (Nov 1, 2016)

Empire of Corpses, amazing movie about what happens when you go to far 7/10

Letter to Momo, super funny yet tear inducing story of a girl sent 3 spirits to look after her when her father dies. 8.5/10

Patema Inverted, a global disaster leaves the worlds gravity reversed and caused much of the human race to 'fall' into the sky. 10/10

King of Thorns, HUGE FUCKING DISAPPOINTMENT 0/10 
READ THE MANGA.


----------



## Guilleum2 (Nov 2, 2016)

I just showed my roommate Inception. She's never seen it so...
It's in my top 5 for sure. I freakin love every single aspect of this movie like omg thanku for gracing me with ur genius chrissofer norlarb


----------



## DuranWolf (Nov 2, 2016)

Anyone ever seen Tusk?  It's about a crazy old man who turns Justin Long into a walrus...literally!  One of all time favorite directors, Kevin Smith, directed it.  You gotta see it to believe it.


----------



## tucakeane (Nov 4, 2016)

DuranWolf said:


> Anyone ever seen Tusk?  It's about a crazy old man who turns Justin Long into a walrus...literally!  One of all time favorite directors, Kevin Smith, directed it.  You gotta see it to believe it.



I've wanted to see it. Always kinda took Kevin Smith at face-value until I saw "Red State". 

Just rewatched "Natural Born Killers". I enjoy it, but can understand the controversy behind it. And it wasn't nearly as good as it was the first time I saw it (alone, sophmore in high school, under some heavy mind altering substances)


----------



## cosmo-cat (Nov 6, 2016)

i watched "heathers" the other day and let's just say it made me feel a little desensitized? it was a good movie, but after so much killing and the end especially made me not care anymore what happened. i came for mean girls and left with really, really bloodthirsty meangirls with big hair (it was made in the 1980's).


----------



## cosmo-cat (Nov 6, 2016)

Rant said:


> Empire of Corpses, amazing movie about what happens when you go to far 7/10
> 
> Letter to Momo, super funny yet tear inducing story of a girl sent 3 spirits to look after her when her father dies. 8.5/10
> 
> ...



i've been thinking about watching "letter to momo", however i was worried it would be slow paced. is it pretty well paced, and is it worth watching?


----------



## tucakeane (Nov 6, 2016)

cosmo-cat said:


> i watched "heathers" the other day and let's just say it made me feel a little desensitized? it was a good movie, but after so much killing and the end especially made me not care anymore what happened. i came for mean girls and left with really, really bloodthirsty meangirls with big hair (it was made in the 1980's).


Think it was meant to be more of a parody of the popular coming-of-age movies coming out at the time. Like what if you took 16 Candles and spliced it with Bonnie and Clyde?


----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 6, 2016)

EdgyMemeLord0 said:


> Dude, that movie was somehow good but also just.....  strange


That's all of M Night's movies.


I saw Heathers when I was like 12. (Had to sneak it) I loved that it was so blood thirsty. And I totally had a thing for Christian Slater. 

And that is by far the best description of heathers... 16 candles meets bonnie & clyde!! (If I had emoji capabilities on here, which I don't for some odd reason, I would give you a thumbs up!)

(And btw, I have reply restrictions. Guess this is karma getting back at me for laughing at okami when it happens to him.)


----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 6, 2016)

We just watched Alice In Wonderland w/ Johnny Depp. (I know. We're a little late.) Fantastic tale as a continuation of the story! Now to watch Thru the Looking Glass. It looks equally as fantastical!!


----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 6, 2016)

Guilleum2 said:


> I just showed my roommate Inception. She's never seen it so...
> It's in my top 5 for sure. I freakin love every single aspect of this movie like omg thanku for gracing me with ur genius chrissofer norlarb


Def a great movie!! So many twists & turns right up to the end!! One we have watched many times!!


----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 6, 2016)

(Reply restrict gone. At least for the moment.)


----------



## tucakeane (Nov 6, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> We just watched Alice In Wonderland w/ Johnny Depp. (I know. We're not little late.) Fantastic tale as a continuation of the story! Now to watch Thru the Looking Glass. It looks equally as fantastical!!



That was a neat movie, if a bit out there. Was working as a theater projectionist at the time and they let a few of us dress up for the premiere. Even had colored contacts for my mad-hatter costume. 
Apparently the Futterwacken is extremely difficult to do.


----------



## Rant (Nov 7, 2016)

cosmo-cat said:


> i've been thinking about watching "letter to momo", however i was worried it would be slow paced. is it pretty well paced, and is it worth watching?


It has a moment of mello low, but i think it was to show the peaceful nature of the world in the film. It can have quite a number of action and comedy scenes


----------



## spaceybrains (Nov 7, 2016)

Unfortunately, the last movie I saw in theaters I think was Suicide Squad. The whole thing felt like some edgy high schooler with all these OC's with unnecessarily lengthy backstories, but when it actually comes to putting them in a story its such a mess. In fact, that's exactly how they start off the movie with introducing the characters by reading off a literal book of exposition. If you want to get some entertainment out of it you could cringe at Jared Leto's performance.


----------



## lyar (Nov 7, 2016)

spaceybrains said:


> Unfortunately, the last movie I saw in theaters I think was Suicide Squad. The whole thing felt like some edgy high schooler with all these OC's with unnecessarily lengthy backstories, but when it actually comes to putting them in a story its such a mess. In fact, that's exactly how they start off the movie with introducing the characters by reading off a literal book of exposition. If you want to get some entertainment out of it you could cringe at Jared Leto's performance.


There was a lot of things wrong with that movie however, I didn't dislike Jared Leto at all, I think it was an interesting take on Joker. 

Anyway, the last movie I saw was Doctor Strange two days ago. It was good however, the only criticisms I have of it is that Strange doesn't become as powerful as you think he would (there's going to be a sequel) and his gray streaks of hair come out of nowhere as he begins to get his costume. Other than that those two things it was a pretty good movie and Dr. Strange was a very entertaining character.


----------



## spaceybrains (Nov 7, 2016)

lyar said:


> There was a lot of things wrong with that movie however, I didn't dislike Jared Leto at all, I think it was an interesting take on Joker.
> 
> Anyway, the last movie I saw was Doctor Strange two days ago. It was good however, the only criticisms I have of it is that Strange doesn't become as powerful as you think he would (there's going to be a sequel) and his gray streaks of hair come out of nowhere as he begins to get his costume. Other than that those two things it was a pretty good movie and Dr. Strange was a very entertaining character.



My friend saw Doctor Strange a couple days a go and said it was pretty good. If I were to see it I would be most interested in seeing the visuals.


----------



## lyar (Nov 7, 2016)

spaceybrains said:


> My friend saw Doctor Strange a couple days a go and said it was pretty good. If I were to see it I would be most interested in seeing the visuals.


yeah the visuals are actually mesmerizing a lot of the movie is like looking into a kaleidoscope, its pretty cool


----------



## tucakeane (Nov 7, 2016)

Just rewatched "Airplane!". They don't make comedies like that anymore. (Or, parody would be a better description)


----------



## CrimsonGlaze (Nov 7, 2016)

I would like to see Doctor Strange but I can't because I don't have any money at the moment. Last movie I saw in theaters was Storks. I wanted to see it so badly so I went to watch it. It was good and funny too. Many people seems to hate it for some reason tho.


----------



## Guilleum2 (Nov 7, 2016)

I watched Crimson Peak again because I love Guillermo del Toro's work and I forgot how StEaMy it is like woowwww I watched this in a theater with other people around me help


----------



## um_pineapplez (Nov 7, 2016)

I watch Zootopia at least once every month.

God I want that fox ass. and that rabbit ass. and that sheep ass. and....


----------



## BlueWorrior (Nov 7, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> I watch Zootopia at least once every month.
> 
> God I want that fox ass. and that rabbit ass. and that sheep ass. and....


oh, behave!

...But Zootopia is damn good...

...and Nick is suave as fuck.

sue me :L


----------



## froakiethroat (Nov 8, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> I watch Zootopia at least once every month.
> 
> God I want that fox ass. and that rabbit ass. and that sheep ass. and....



4th time watching Zootopia the other week. It's become my new 'feel good' movie its so damn good D:

Ended up going to see Dr. Strange last weekend. Been burned out on comic flicks recently but I actually ended up really enjoying this one.


----------



## cosmo-cat (Nov 8, 2016)

tucakeane said:


> Think it was meant to be more of a parody of the popular coming-of-age movies coming out at the time. Like what if you took 16 Candles and spliced it with Bonnie and Clyde?


i haven't thought about it as a parody, but i can definitely see that.. that actually makes me like the movie a little more, oddly enough.



Rant said:


> It has a moment of mello low, but i think it was to show the peaceful nature of the world in the film. It can have quite a number of action and comedy scenes


ah alright, sort of like a ghibli movie then? i think i should be able to handle that without getting bored


----------



## DuranWolf (Nov 8, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> I watch Zootopia at least once every month.
> 
> God I want that fox ass. and that rabbit ass. and that sheep ass. and....


I'm straight, but I sorta have a guy crush on Nick Wilde.


----------



## um_pineapplez (Nov 9, 2016)

DuranWolf said:


> I'm straight, but I sorta have a guy crush on Nick Wilde.


We all do. It's a fact of life. Foxes are floofy. Climate change existed before everyone was panicking about it. Nick Wilde is hot.


----------



## Bearlinq (Nov 15, 2016)

Last movie I watched was Warcraft for about the hundredth time.
(I wish I was joking)
Maybe it's because I've been into World of Warcraft since I was 12/13, and I'm 20 now, but gooood _damn son _that movie is amazing.
And I never knew, until I watched it the first time, that I could be sexually attracted to CGI as much as I am towards that movie.


----------



## DuranWolf (Nov 16, 2016)

Arrival.  It was pretty good.


----------



## MrPhox (Dec 25, 2016)

I went to see Sing and its a marvellous movie. The song are good,  the story is so great that I have tears! I never have tears in a movie , but this one give me tears.

Its a great movie with anthro animals, the animation are well done and the character are well developed. I give it a 6 stars ^^


I have see also Storks, its a funny movie about Storks who stop delivering babies and to delivery of merchandise to peoples. 

I have seen Trolls and I did not like it, kinda remind me of the Smurf in a way.

One movie that was not show in America call "Sheep & wolfs" Not Wolf and sheep. Its a Russian animation of a pack of anthro wolfs, the I think is the sun of the leader (maybe the Alpha?) who's got kinda competition with another wolf who want to be the leader. The wolf is not taking life seriously and wanted to change. He kinda get it but not in the way he wanted.  This movie can be found for free in Russian on YouTube and payable in English? also.

That movie is great, I have seen the trailers in English, but I understand what in part the movie in Russian. Its not voice over like some movies, but its not kinda annoying Russian voice you heard on YouTube from like cars accident ^^


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 25, 2016)

Saw Rogue One today. Was freaking fangtastic. Good to see the story leading up to Lukes destruction of the first Death Star.


----------



## bhutrflai (Dec 25, 2016)

Just watched The Martian. Really good!! Had some great one-liners & some great twists!! Def recommend!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 25, 2016)

DuranWolf said:


> Have you seen The Visit yet?  That's an M. night movie.


Not yet. Looks pretty creepy.


----------



## Xaroin (Dec 26, 2016)

Technically It's a wonderful life, but I thought Assassins Creed was going to be a let down, but it wasn't (probably just as good as any other action movie)


----------



## DuranWolf (Dec 26, 2016)

I saw Passengers yesterday. I thought it was pretty good sci-fi entertainment.


----------



## Tangented (Dec 28, 2016)

La La Land was fantastic. The cinematography, the story, and the ending were all phenomenal. Def check it out if you haven't seen it yet.


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 28, 2016)

The Theory of Everything.

Was a rather good film, to be honest.


----------



## MrPhox (Jan 12, 2017)

I have watch The China syndrome (1979) again and it was kinda cool to see the 70's again ^^

I have also watch Alice through the looking glass and well its kinda enough movie with Alice.

I have watch Doctor Strange and its not bad, maybe if I see it from a DVD rip will be better ^^

And I have just watch Rogue one a Star Wars movie. It is a great movie, the Minions are trying to get a banana and Mary Poppins come to stop them from fighting each other and start singing to them!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 12, 2017)

Finally saw Fury, WWII tank movie. Never thought about there not being alot of tanker movies out there. It was pretty good. Brad Pitt and Shia LaBouf and Micheal Pina. It was really good.


----------



## DuranWolf (Jan 12, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Finally saw Fury, WWII tank movie. Never thought about there not being alot of tanker movies out there. It was pretty good. Brad Pitt and Shia LaBouf and Micheal Pina. It was really good.


I liked Fury as well.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 12, 2017)

DuranWolf said:


> I liked Fury as well.


Hey man!


----------



## modfox (Jan 12, 2017)

tottally saving private ryan


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jan 12, 2017)

DuranWolf said:


> Arrival.  It was pretty good.


That movie was extremely confusing until the very end. A lot of it is intentionally not understandable because there's no way to comprehend it.


----------



## Snowtail Winterfur (Jan 17, 2017)

Assassin's creed.. And as a long fan of the series.. I have to say.. Booo!


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 17, 2017)

Snowtail Winterfur said:


> Assassin's creed.. And as a long fan of the series.. I have to say.. Booo!


Well at least they had plenty of good actors. I mean Jeremy freaking Irons was in this film.God dammit I can't understand how it turned out so bad.


----------



## Snowtail Winterfur (Jan 17, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Well at least they had plenty of good actors. I mean Jeremy freaking Irons was in this film.God dammit I can't understand how it turned out so bad.


Actors were good.. But it felt like they spent the entire movie setting up for the next one.. It was like a tutorial at the beginning of a game..


----------



## modfox (Jan 17, 2017)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 17, 2017)

Just saw the new Vacation movie. Hilarious!


----------



## DuranWolf (Jan 17, 2017)

The Conjuring 2. It was creepy!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 17, 2017)

DuranWolf said:


> The Conjuring 2. It was creepy!


Yeah. The first one was too.


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 17, 2017)

DuranWolf said:


> The Conjuring 2. It was creepy!


I think it's one of the scariest movies that I've seen in the pas few years. It's not perfect , but it's damn creepy!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 17, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> I think it's one of the scariest movies that I've seen in the pas few years. It's not perfect , but it's damn creepy!


I saw a movie about Bigfoot attacking this group of college kids. It was good. Existence was the name.


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 17, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I saw a movie about Bigfoot attacking this group of college kids. It was good. Existence was the name.


I think I saw it, but I'm not quite sure .


Spoiler



Isn't it the film where the group kills one of bigfoot children or something like that, and he gets revenge?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 17, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> I think I saw it, but I'm not quite sure .
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Yep. Thats it!


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 17, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Yep. Thats it!


Yeah, I liked this movie. At first I thought it was going to be ridiculous, but it delivered a correct story and good scares.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 17, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Yeah, I liked this movie. At first I thought it was going to be ridiculous, but it delivered a correct story and good scares.


Yeah. Thought it was gonna be a bore like Blair Witch, but I stuck it out and was not disappointed.


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 17, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Yeah. Thought it was gonna be a bore like Blair Witch, but I stuck it out and was not disappointed.


Have you seen the new Blair Witch ?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 17, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Have you seen the new Blair Witch ?


There's a new one? No I haven't. Any better than the old one.


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 17, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> There's a new one? No I haven't. Any better than the old one.


Nah, the first one the best Imo. They're trying to explain too much things in the new  one and the movie becomes confusing and loses its charm


----------



## Ravofox (Jan 17, 2017)

Inside out. I know it was from 2015, but school meant I never got around to seeing it. It was certainly worth the wait though


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 17, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> Inside out. I know it was from 2015, but school meant I never got around to seeing it. It was certainly worth the wait though


I can understand that. I only fully saw zootopia two days ago!


----------



## Ravofox (Jan 17, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> I can understand that. I only fully saw zootopia two days ago!



That's a suprise for a furry! I dressed up as Nick Wilde at muck-up day (the last day of high school before exams).


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 17, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> I can understand that. I only fully saw zootopia two days ago!


We still havent seen Zootopia or Secret Life of Pets. :-(


----------



## Zenoth (Jan 17, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> We still havent seen Zootopia or Secret Life of Pets. :-(


Both are amazing, all I can say about Secret Life of Pets (and has been said before)  That ....damn........bunny..... xD


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 17, 2017)

Zenoth said:


> Both are amazing, all I can say about Secret Life of Pets (and has been said before)  That ....damn........bunny..... xD


Kevin Hart is hilarious!


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 17, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> We still havent seen Zootopia or Secret Life of Pets. :-(


Frankly, I found zootopia to be super funny and clever. Must see!


Ravofox said:


> That's a suprise for a furry! I dressed up as Nick Wilde at muck-up day (the last day of high school before exams).


Yeah, I know, but I really had no time to see during my studies, so I only saw clips. You have a Nick Wilde suit? That would be awesome!


----------



## Zenoth (Jan 17, 2017)

Just finished some classics again over the weekend. Re watched what in my opinion is one of the best love stories of the 90's........Natural Born Killers ^^. Than to wrap up the weekend with a brain twist re watched Pi: Faith in Chaos.


----------



## DuranWolf (Jan 17, 2017)

Nick Wilde had been spotted at several past furry cons. And the two wolf guards made an appearance at Further Confusion a few days ago.


----------



## Ravofox (Jan 17, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Frankly, I found zootopia to be super funny and clever. Must see!
> 
> Yeah, I know, but I really had no time to see during my studies, so I only saw clips. You have a Nick Wilde suit? That would be awesome!



I didn't know it was even any good till I looked it up - the promotion was low key, and I wondered: "what happened to that movie?" Now it's in my top 5 favourites! 

Haha! I actually wore a mask of him and dressed up in the same kind of clothes. It was indeed great fun


----------



## DuranWolf (Jan 22, 2017)

I'm currently watching a 1981 movie called Southern Comfort. It's about an Army National Guard squad being hunted in the Louisiana swamp by Cajun people. So far, it's pretty good. It's kinda in the vain of Deliverance, but there's no "squeal like a pig" moment. Still, I recommend this one.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 22, 2017)

DuranWolf said:


> I'm currently watching a 1981 movie called Southern Comfort. It's about an Army National Guard squad being hunted in the Louisiana swamp by Cajun people. So far, it's pretty good. It's kinda in the vain of Deliverance, but there's no "squeal like a pig" moment. Still, I recommend this one.


One of my favorites!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 22, 2017)

DuranWolf said:


> I'm currently watching a 1981 movie called Southern Comfort. It's about an Army National Guard squad being hunted in the Louisiana swamp by Cajun people. So far, it's pretty good. It's kinda in the vain of Deliverance, but there's no "squeal like a pig" moment. Still, I recommend this one.


Pretty good cast too.


----------



## DuranWolf (Jan 22, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Pretty good cast too.


Okami, you're a fan of most military themed movies, aren't you?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 22, 2017)

DuranWolf said:


> Okami, you're a fan of most military themed movies, aren't you?


Yeah. I love military themed flicks


----------



## Lexiand (Jan 22, 2017)

um_pineapplez said:


> I watch Zootopia at least once every month.
> 
> God I want that fox ass. and that rabbit ass. and that sheep ass. and....



There was a lot of rekt moments in that movie.


----------



## Ravofox (Jan 22, 2017)

I watched La La Land the other day. A nice non-animated or anthropomorphic movie for a change!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 22, 2017)

I watched Blade Runner today. I wish I had a copy of the original where Harrison Ford gives commentary through the whole movie like the old private eye movies.


----------



## bhutrflai (Jan 22, 2017)

I have a while stack of movies that Ive been wanting to watch. My sched just doesn't allow it.  Most recently watched LotR (again) and Jurassic Park 2 (which somehow, we never saw originally).


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 22, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I watched Blade Runner today. I wish I had a copy of the original where Harrison Ford gives commentary through the whole movie like the old private eye movies.


Blade Runner is a great movie! Have you read the book on which it is based?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 22, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Blade Runner is a great movie! Have you read the book on which it is based?


Nope. Haven't read it yet. But I plan to. Have you seen the movie trailer for the new Blade Runner?


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 22, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Nope. Haven't read it yet. But I plan to. Have you seen the movie trailer for the new Blade Runner?


Yeah! It looks nice! It's one of the films I'm waiting for the most, with Alien Covenant and the new Star Wars.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 22, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Yeah! It looks nice! It's one of the films I'm waiting for the most, with Alien Covenant and the new Star Wars.


Yeah. Its kinda wild seeing all these new Alien and Star Wars and Star Trek movies coming out. Growing up watchibg them I had never invisioned any more ever being made. Good times!


----------



## bhutrflai (Jan 22, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Yeah! It looks nice! It's one of the films I'm waiting for the most, with Alien Covenant and the new Star Wars.


We are big Star wars fans. Kinda love that they're coming out at xmas, cause we use them as our xmas-day-family-movie-date. 2 down, 3 to go!!


----------



## Sagt (Jan 23, 2017)

I saw La La Land the other day and I must say, it was pretty damn fantastic. I generally love musicals, but this one was particularly good.


----------



## DuranWolf (Jan 23, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I watched Blade Runner today. I wish I had a copy of the original where Harrison Ford gives commentary through the whole movie like the old private eye movies.


That version is available on the 4 disc Special Edition. Try Amazon.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 23, 2017)

DuranWolf said:


> That version is available on the 4 disc Special Edition. Try Amazon.


Really!?! I will have to find that! Awsome movie! My dad always took us to see cool films!


----------



## Alex K (Jan 23, 2017)

I stopped by the local blue box and got me a handful of tickets to play the Lotto Ticket


----------



## bhutrflai (Jan 23, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Really!?! I will have to find that!


I'll get it for you...next xmas.


----------



## DuranWolf (Jan 23, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Really!?! I will have to find that! Awsome movie! My dad always took us to see cool films!


The Special Edition has 4 versions of Blade Runner.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 23, 2017)

DuranWolf said:


> The Special Edition has 4 versions of Blade Runner.


I wish I could find just the old version. I own the other ones already. Lol


----------



## DuranWolf (Jan 23, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I wish I could find just the old version. I own the other ones already. Lol


The Special Edition set had the original 1982 version.


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 28, 2017)

I've seen xXx 3 two days ago. I've got the feeling that this series goes more cliché as time goes. There were entire conversations made of one liners in the movie. Aside from that, decent action movie.


----------



## AdelynBlair (Jan 31, 2017)

I saw Yugioh! The Darkside of Dimension .


----------



## DuranWolf (Jan 31, 2017)

I saw the new M. Night Shyamalan movie Split a few days ago. Although not a straight horror film, but more of a psychological thriller, it still has a chilling, unnerving effect to it. I felt like I was watching an Alfred Hitchcock film, who is one of Shyamalan's influences. I highly recommend it.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 1, 2017)

Watched the original DUNE yesterday. The extended version. Great movie. About to dust off the books and read them again.


----------



## Aces (Feb 2, 2017)

Just got Warcraft in the mail from Netflix. Yes, I like my physical DVD experience, but that's beside the point. I watched it again and damn that's some fine CGI. I watched it back in theaters, but watching it again in light of the whole Tracer's GF thing really does put into perspective how far Blizzard has come in terms of the representation of minorities, even as an abstract concept through fantasy races. Its making me get all worked up both philisophically and nerdily, and now I want to do some 3d modeling even though I suck at it.


----------



## DuranWolf (Feb 2, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Watched the original DUNE yesterday. The extended version. Great movie. About to dust off the books and read them again.


Pretty interesting that David Lynch directed that one.


----------



## DennyFrontier (Feb 8, 2017)

I just saw Shooter for the first time on TV. It was alright but Im not a huge fan of Mark Walhberg


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 8, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Watched the original DUNE yesterday. The extended version. Great movie. About to dust off the books and read them again.


Never a bad idea to reread dune  !
 I haven't seen the extended version of the movie . Does it add a lot of things to the original?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 8, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Never a bad idea to reread dune  !
> I haven't seen the extended version of the movie . Does it add a lot of things to the original?


Yeah. Goes a little deeper.


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 8, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Yeah. Goes a little deeper.


I have to watch it then


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 13, 2017)

Sorry for the double post, I have to talk about two movies I just saw:
Split, from M. Night Shyamalan , that I recommend especially if you like his older movies
and Resident Evil 6 that I just saw and that I believe can qualify as one of the dumbest films I've seen in my life :s


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 14, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Sorry for the double post, I have to talk about two movies I just saw:
> Split, from M. Night Shyamalan , that I recommend especially if you like his older movies
> and Resident Evil 6 that I just saw and that I believe can qualify as one of the dumbest films I've seen in my life :s


Me and bhutrflai just took our daughter and her girlfriend to see Split. Good movie. Love M. Night!


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 14, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Me and bhutrflai just took our daughter and her girlfriend to see Split. Good movie. Love M. Night!


And meanwhile I saw fifty shades of grey :c


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 14, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> And meanwhile I saw fifty shades of grey :c


How was it?


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 14, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> How was it?


I puked a little bit in my mouth when I saw the movie.
Seriously, it was not sexy, not interesting, and the bunch of girls giggling all around made it really hard to watch


----------



## Simo (Feb 14, 2017)

OK, so this came out in 1989, and isn't new, but I just saw it: Batman, with Jack Nicholson as the Joker.

I'll have to say that the guy who played Batman lent the roll all the charisma of a cinder-block. What a dull, lifeless hero. His girlfriend was only mildly better. The saving grace was Jack Nicholson, but even here, I felt they could have given him a much better script. But at points, he did shine. The film itself felt plodding, garbled and choppy; it was really hard to care very much. And those gadgets, gadgets, gadgets. I get it: Batman has lots of flashy gadgets. Too many, in fact.

I did like the overall 'look' of the film, the kind of gritty almost Steampunk feel Gotham City had was consistent and lent some atmosphere. The problem seemed to lay in a dull script and a duller Batman. You really had to root for the joker in this one.

I wanted to like this film, but my overall reaction was 'meh'.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 15, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> I puked a little bit in my mouth when I saw the movie.
> Seriously, it was not sexy, not interesting, and the bunch of girls giggling all around made it really hard to watch


That's funny as hell!!! I finally got to see The Arrival. Very good sci-fi movie. I kinda liked the message. And being a parent, it moved me to tears.


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 15, 2017)

Simo said:


> OK, so this came out in 1989, and isn't new, but I just saw it: Batman, with Jack Nicholson as the Joker.
> 
> I'll have to say that the guy who played Batman lent the roll all the charisma of a cinder-block. What a dull, lifeless hero. His girlfriend was only mildly better. The saving grace was Jack Nicholson, but even here, I felt they could have given him a much better script. But at points, he did shine. The film itself felt plodding, garbled and choppy; it was really hard to care very much. And those gadgets, gadgets, gadgets. I get it: Batman has lots of flashy gadgets. Too many, in fact.
> 
> ...


I totally agree. Plus I don't see how batman is able to rotate his head in this film 



Okami_No_Heishi said:


> That's funny as hell!!! I finally got to see The Arrival. Very good sci-fi movie. I kinda liked the message. And being a parent, it moved me to tears.


Oh, I really want to see that movie, but I don't know if I missed it or if it's yet to come out here!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 15, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> I totally agree. Plus I don't see how batman is able to rotate his head in this film
> 
> 
> Oh, I really want to see that movie, but I don't know if I missed it or if it's yet to come out here!


Aliens land and they find a linguist to try and learn their language. Its good. I think it just came out on bluray. It wasnt in the theatres long I think.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 15, 2017)

Simo said:


> OK, so this came out in 1989, and isn't new, but I just saw it: Batman, with Jack Nicholson as the Joker.
> 
> I'll have to say that the guy who played Batman lent the roll all the charisma of a cinder-block. What a dull, lifeless hero. His girlfriend was only mildly better. The saving grace was Jack Nicholson, but even here, I felt they could have given him a much better script. But at points, he did shine. The film itself felt plodding, garbled and choppy; it was really hard to care very much. And those gadgets, gadgets, gadgets. I get it: Batman has lots of flashy gadgets. Too many, in fact.
> 
> ...


Didn't Tim Burton direct that Batman?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 15, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Didn't Tim Burton direct that Batman?


It was Tim.​


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 15, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> It was Tim.​


You're having an internal monologue about the movie? xp


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 15, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> You're having an internal monologue about the movie? xp


Lol. Yep. I have to go to bed. 430 is only 4 hours away. Goodnight All!


----------



## Simo (Feb 15, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> I totally agree. Plus I don't see how batman is able to rotate his head in this film



Huh, now I'm trying to recall if he did rotate his head!

And yep, Tim Burton. Who, to me, is hit and miss: the films often look better than the plot...But I have enjoyed many of his films, to be sure.


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 15, 2017)

Simo said:


> Huh, now I'm trying to recall if he did rotate his head!
> 
> And yep, Tim Burton. Who, to me, is hit and miss: the films often look better than the plot...But I have enjoyed many of his films, to be sure.


Yeah Tim Burton can be really great and really really bad. I've not really liked his most recent movies.


----------



## Simo (Feb 15, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Yeah Tim Burton can be really great and really really bad. I've not really liked his most recent movies.



Same here: looking over the list, the ones earlier on tend to stand out more. He's almost become a kind of 'brand', like they're just being cranked out of a factory. He's certainly honed a very distinct style, but at the same time, it also has come to feel kinda predictable.

And now you have me wondering if Batman ever does turn his head in that movie...but I'll make somebody else watch it again! : )

Also, I now have to watch Beetlejuice again...it's been ages. I even used to watch the cartoon!


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 16, 2017)

Tim Burton is like George Lucas. He needs a supervisor to make sure that the work he's making will actually appeal to humans.
...otherwise they end up making stuff like the starwars holiday special: Star Wars Holiday Special - Wikipedia


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 16, 2017)

Alien. First ever horror movie I saw at the age of, what? Fuckin' 10? Scared the everliving crap outta me. Had nightmares for a week.

Watched it several times since then. Good classic. Can't beat good horror movies such as these.


----------



## Simo (Feb 16, 2017)

Fallowfox said:


> Tim Burton is like George Lucas. He needs a supervisor to make sure that the work he's making will actually appeal to humans.
> ...otherwise they end up making stuff like the starwars holiday special: Star Wars Holiday Special - Wikipedia



OMG, I have to see this, it features a musical number by Bea Arthur, of Golden Girls fame!



Yakamaru said:


> Alien. First ever horror movie I saw at the age of, what? Fuckin' 10? Scared the everliving crap outta me. Had nightmares for a week.
> 
> Watched it several times since then. Good classic. Can't beat good horror movies such as these.



That still scares me! *hides under the covers*


----------



## Khazius (Feb 16, 2017)

Recently re-watched Marley and Me :3

Aaaannndddd Sweeny Todd.


----------



## pallid-panda (Feb 16, 2017)

I just recently bought edward sissorhands. I still haven't watched it again, I saw it a while ago and remember it made me pretty sad. From what I remember the chick was a jerk, like she just sent him to the house alone and never visited him! I mean they lived in the same town, he didn't even live that far, they didn't have to have a romantic relationship or anything but they could of just been buddies. But nope, she just let him sit up there alone forever and tells the story to her kids. She's a jerk.


----------



## Sagt (Feb 18, 2017)

Just saw The Great Wall. 

Shit movie. The costumes were cool though.


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 18, 2017)

Lcs said:


> Just saw The Great Wall.
> 
> Shit movie. The costumes were cool though.


I have to agree with you on this. Also the monsters were really a dumb idea(aliens,seriously?!)


----------



## DuranWolf (Feb 23, 2017)

I'm currently watching Highlander from 1986. Still a pretty enjoyable film despite its age.


----------



## Sagt (Feb 26, 2017)

Saw Sing today.

Not quite Zootopia tier, but it was cute enough. The pigs and the iguana were my favourite characters.


----------



## Twylyght (Mar 22, 2017)

I just saw Logan today.  I knew how it was going to end,  but it was still bittersweet.  I had a hard time telling which timeline the movie was placed in.  I guess it was being vague on purpose.


----------



## DuranWolf (Apr 10, 2017)

bhutrflai said:


> Edward Scissorhands is an oddity to begin with. But it's meant to be that way. (And to think that he grew up to become Captain Jack Sparrow is kinda amazing!)
> 
> We tend to rewatch movies many times. One of our fave directors is M Night Shamalan. 'Signs', 'The Village', & 'Lady In The Water' are his top 3, to us anyways.


Hey, where have you and Okami been lately? Are you guys OK?  Please let me know.


----------



## moclan (Apr 10, 2017)

Kong 2017 very great ^^


----------



## MrPhox (Apr 11, 2017)

Rogue one: A Star Wars movie. I watch it again half of it in French and the rest in English. I just don't like most of the movies in French, they seem to lake of emotions, and the sound (voices) are a bit low.

Its not the only movies that the voices are lower, that's a reason I don't like movies in French. But like Sing was good in French ^^

Also watch Rock Dog, was a cool movie. I like the vixen Darma, she's cute


----------



## DrExodium (Apr 11, 2017)

Kong the new one: Me love Samuel Jackson movie scare me a lot by loud sounds in theater and Samuel Jackson looked like a turtle in one scene it was good movie really really good.


----------



## Meowly555 (May 9, 2017)

i  just rewatched the first harry potter movie.  wow, they are young!


----------



## MrPhox (Jun 2, 2017)

I re watch Invasion USA with Chuck Norris. A stupid movie.

I did see Logan and it was cool and sad.

Robot Planet: I don't know if its Earth or not since at the beginning it seem to be in German, but the have lunch a "relay station" like and us it to received the ship at the planet but there was a  problem and he was force to eject and land on the planet. I wont tell what's happening but just say that the discovery is missing info and its rescue seem to got the same problem has him.

So its a weird movie with only one actor only. Yes he's alone from start to beginning. Well beside robots, there is no life form anymore, no animals or that you don't see any. No birds or any wild one.

Its not boring, but there kinda nothing going on or little going on in the movie.


----------



## Renan Azure (Jun 6, 2017)

MrPhox said:


> I re watch Invasion USA with Chuck Norris. A stupid movie.
> 
> I did see Logan and it was cool and sad.
> 
> ...


Logan really got me. I saw it in theaters and, like someone else said, it was a bittersweet end to those movies. (As much as I didn't like some of them...)

Oh, when... 



Spoiler



X-23/Laura flips the cross on Logan's grave to form an X... dayum. The feels.


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Jun 6, 2017)

I saw guardians of the galaxy 2 I loved it so much fun, highly recommend if you saw the first film.


----------



## chirchri (Jun 8, 2017)

Demonic ( I can't forget this movie?)

Every House Has Its Secrets.

A police officer and a psychologist investigate the deaths of five people who were killed while trying to summon ghosts.

This movie is having an awesome plot twist too, don't forget to watch this movie.


----------



## Twist_su (Jun 9, 2017)

I saw Kingsglaive Final Fantasy XV yesterday. The special effect is so cool.


----------



## GreenZone (Jun 9, 2017)

most recent movie i saw was Alien Covenant and as a hard core Alien nerd it angered me greatly


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Jun 9, 2017)

GreenZone said:


> most recent movie i saw was Alien Covenant and as a hard core Alien nerd it angered me greatly



I myself liked it quite a bit.

Spoiler below, and my main reason for being fascinated with the direction the series went.



Spoiler



1)  It continues the theme of the creations and creators being in conflict with one another, and hints at how the creations of one take the ideas of their creators to craft their own new creations.

Humans were confirmed as being spawned from the DNA of the Engineers, hence our surface similarity to them.

David is shown in the opening scene as realizing within a few minutes of opening his eyes for the first time that he has been designed to be superior to humans in any number of ways.  From physical capability, mental capacity, immortality, he is far superior to a human, and is frustrated that he is programmed to obey the commands of humans as a servant.  Weyland does consider him a successful creation though, and one of his highest works.

On through Prometheus, David takes a keen interest in his task to experiment with the Engineer's mutagenic compound on humans, seeing what he can do to alter the species that created him, and also is curious to meet the creators of humans themselves, the Engineers.

The Engineers themselves see humans as a failed creation, and planned to wipe us out.  When Weyland and David meet the Engineer in the ship, he rips David's head off, and uses the head of Weyland's finest work to bash his head in.

David survives (or 'remains active', you could say), and is eventually repaired by Shaw on the way to the Engineer homeworld.

He thanks Shaw for repairing him by going full pycho, meaning even his refined programming has human weaknesses within it, and uses her for experimenting on to create his own version of a perfect organism, and when their ship arrives on the Engineer homeworld, he annihilates the beings that first created humans to create more experimental material to craft his own vision of perfection.

And when he does, when we see the first neomorph burst from the captain (and when the protomorph faces him earlier), we see they are not hostile to David at all.  David has done the same thing with his creation that his human creators had done with him, and which the Engineers had done with humans.  He genetically programmed his creations to respect him.  That's at least how I expect they'll justify the xenos in the rest of the Alien movies not being hostile to synthetics, unless they're threatened first.

Which means I'm hoping he gets his final comeuppance in the final prequel movie, and a xeno finally turns on him, and rips him to pieces.



That aside, I saw Wonder Woman a few days ago.

I don't think it really deserves the impressive 93% on Rotten Tomatoes, specifically because the editing felt really, really weird at times.  Nowhere near as polished and seemless as some of the Marvel flics, and that did end up hurting some of the otherwise really good scenes.  But it was still a fun and very enjoyable movie.


----------



## GreenZone (Jun 9, 2017)

SSJ3Mewtwo said:


> Spoiler below, and my main reason for being fascinated with the direction the series went.



its not so much THAT its more scrapping the original lore and kind of ham fisting this new thing thing 

the original lore was that the Xenos were the first race they're perfection and despite seeming animalistic are extremely intelligent and because they're so elitist they feel all other life "offends them" so that's why they have a need to destroy everything but as a friend pointed out "the new ones make sense then because they're not perfect if they were they wouldn't need hosts"


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Jun 10, 2017)

GreenZone said:


> its not so much THAT its more scrapping the original lore and kind of ham fisting this new thing thing
> 
> the original lore was that the Xenos were the first race they're perfection and despite seeming animalistic are extremely intelligent and because they're so elitist they feel all other life "offends them" so that's why they have a need to destroy everything but as a friend pointed out "the new ones make sense then because they're not perfect if they were they wouldn't need hosts"



I don't think of it as scrapping the original lore (though I'm glad Alien 3 and Resurrection are being retconned), or ham-fisting in (though the clarity of story could be better).

The xenomorphs haven't been portrayed as elitist or such, more just very intelligent animals, borderline sentient, that are absolutely superb killing organisms.

The question that comes from that is 'How did they get to be that way?'.  It's never said in the original two movies, or even posited, whether they evolved or were created, but the arrangement of the eggs in Alien reaaaaaaaly leans towards intelligence having created them.  Something/someone laid out a bunch of eggs in the ship in Alien in the same arrangement the canisters were in Prometheus.

These movies seem to be providing that intelligence.



Spoiler



Engineers created humans to be perfect organisms/subjects, humans created synthetics to be perfect servants, engineers decide to kill humans and synthetics, synthetic decides to kill humans and engineers to create his own perfect organism/subject.



And they're not perfect, of course, just superbly well adapted.  The use of a host's DNA to provide an ideal survival design for the birthed xeno is...well, it's the kind of thing an intelligent and rather sadistic intelligence would come up with.


----------



## GreenZone (Jun 10, 2017)

SSJ3Mewtwo said:


> The xenomorphs haven't been portrayed as elitist or such, more just very intelligent animals, borderline sentient, that are absolutely superb killing organisms.
> 
> The question that comes from that is 'How did they get to be that way?'. It's never said in the original two movies, or even posited, whether they evolved or were created, but the arrangement of the eggs in Alien reaaaaaaaly leans towards intelligence having created them. Something/someone laid out a bunch of eggs in the ship in Alien in the same arrangement the canisters were in Prometheus.



i wont spoiler this because its no longer cannon (others say the Prometheus timeline isn't cannon more of a "what if?")

in the comics games and other media it pointed to this 
more so originally the engineers were part of a race called the space jockeys so that "suit" actually was their skeleton (they looked like elephant people) the eggs wound up on the ship because the space jockeys stole eggs from somewhere i think it may have even been the xeno home world and was going to sell them to a kind of black market 1 per cent zoo but the space jockeys felt their size meant they couldn't be impregnated 

space jokey's looked something like this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





and if you look at Alien 1 that's not a suit that's clearly a mummified skeleton 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you can see the tongue teeth and what's left of the eyes the "suit" in Prometheus was changed heavily from the original design


----------



## GreenZone (Jun 15, 2017)

Rusty_Raccoon said:


> Watched Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas recently.
> 
> Real weird and fucked up. The movie was sort of aimless though, the characters didn't really have an overall goal for the most part. Other than that I thought it was a great film, and it was really different in tone than most movies I've seen, which I liked.




the character played by johnny dep was a real guy 





the movie is based on how he can't remember decades of his life


----------



## MrPhox (Jun 21, 2017)

I watch Wonder Woman and its good! there are parts where it remind me of Captain America, but its a good movie.

I watch Guardian of the Galaxy vol 2 and its a great movie! Rocket seem cuter that in the first one ^^ At the end of the movie (where many peoples leave at the credit) Grooth is funny ^^


----------



## MsRavage (Jun 21, 2017)

5 centimeters per second. Absolutely one of the most odd and bleh anime movies i've seen. It was posted as being a great movie but i didn't really get into it at all...the background animation was nice...that's about it.


----------



## MrPhox (Jun 21, 2017)

No one have seen cars 3 yet?


----------



## Beatle9 (Jun 21, 2017)

I finally got around to seeing the original Teen Wolf. I liked it, it was nice seeing werewolves portrayed a little differently. It's used more as a "well you've got this thing now, might as well live with it" instead of the usual "AAAAHH! I'm a monster!" Plus, Michael J. Fox is adorable as always.


----------



## Sivath (Jun 22, 2017)

I saw.. um, what's it in English? Oh. The Vilianess?
It was basically a hack and slash time killer.
But the assassin lady was really awesome. In many ways.
Everyone died, though.


----------



## Sivath (Jun 22, 2017)

MrPhox said:


> I watch Wonder Woman and its good! there are parts where it remind me of Captain America, but its a good movie.


The guy, Steve, was so much like Jim Kirk in the reboot Star Trek! Personality wise, because the similarity in appearance is pretty much obvious, as it's the same actor. But I loved it.


----------



## CrazyDragon (Jun 23, 2017)

I just finished watching the new Kong, was actually pretty impressed and genuinely enjoyed it


----------



## MrPhox (Jun 29, 2017)

Cars 3

I have to says that this movie is great! Its better that the first one. Not hard to beat the second one 

But Lightning McQueen train a new racer. Its a very good movie to see until July for other good movie (well we will see if the movie in July will be good) but until then, go see it, its a great movie.


----------



## MsRavage (Jun 29, 2017)

MrPhox said:


> Cars 3
> 
> I have to says that this movie is great! Its better that the first one. Not hard to beat the second one
> 
> But Lightning McQueen train a new racer. Its a very good movie to see until July for other good movie (well we will see if the movie in July will be good) but until then, go see it, its a great movie.


i agree! i loved it and thought it was much better than it was given credit for. Literally in the cards franchise go from cars 1 to cars 3 and you'll be fine hahaha


----------



## MrPhox (Jun 29, 2017)

Yup. And I hope that they don't do a cars 4. Its  good, but they must stop. Not like the other Disney movie with a pirate or those bad, bad, bad, bad Transformers movies.


----------



## MsRavage (Jun 29, 2017)

did you get the feeling in the movie when they were talking about mcqueen selling products and basically being a sellout...did you get the feeling it was suppose to be aimed to disney since they made pixar create cars 2 for the purpose of selling toys?


----------



## MrPhox (Jun 29, 2017)

no, but I feel McQueen's that he was thinking that he was too old and it was time to step aside, stop racing and just be a seller of products.


----------



## MrPhox (Jul 4, 2017)

I have watch the Smurf the lost village and its a good movie. i was surprise how good it was and the they where not annoying like they are in the old 80s cartoon from Anna Barbara. That movie was good, but I find that are stuff that should not be, like the police Smurf. I mean they are living in the middle ages, there are no police. Kinda sheriff, but not in a village.

Beside that, its a good movie.


----------



## ClinkertheLion (Jul 4, 2017)

I recently rewatched a film i love dearly called the Titfield Thunderbolt. After british railways announces the closure of the local branchline, a team of amateurs do there best to save it. However, the local bus company will do anything to prove its safe by road.
A classic from ealing studios. Doesn't really hold up as its a movie that focuses around a long solved issue on Britains railway, but it guaranteed to give you a lot laughs while watching


----------



## Sagt (Jul 5, 2017)

Despicable Me 3: 

A very forgettable movie of which almost the entirety of the plot and any humorous scenes were within the trailer. I actually enjoyed the other films from this series, so it's a shame that this was one was so disappointing.


----------



## Beatle9 (Jul 6, 2017)

I saw the movie Baby Driver recently. I liked it way better than I thought I would. I'm not really a fan of "car" movies (as I describe them) like Fast and the Furious they're just not really my thing, but I had a lot of fun with this one. They did a great job at working the soundtrack into the movie. If you haven't seen it already, you should really check it out.


----------



## Blight Hyaenodon (Jul 6, 2017)

The most recent was Pirates of the Caribbean 5 and I saw it for the 3rd time. I still loved it to bits!


----------



## MrPhox (Jul 8, 2017)

I have watch "My name is Nobody" with Terence Hill on youtube. Its a great movie with a good actor.

I have just watch a manga "Tiger.And.Bunny. The.Rising.2014" its a good movie of super heroes whit publicity on them and they are show live on TV for making points by their actions. They are kinda belonging to a big business man who's making money with them and deciding what to do with them.

Its interesting movie, weird and kinda remind me of Street Fighters.


----------



## Ramjet (Jul 10, 2017)

The Big Short.

Really well done movie about the 08 Credit Crisis..
Funny and serious at the same time..


----------



## MrPhox (Jul 10, 2017)

Twenty.Million.Miles.To.Earth.1957

The crew of a space ship went to the planet Venus and bring aboard a alien life in a egg like. That reptile grow fast because of the right oxygen in the atmosphere. It seem that this beast have no lung or earth.

The ship crash in the ocean near Cecily, two fisherman decide to approach it and find a hole in it, they get inside it and rescue two man, one of them die a few hours later. 

the cylinder in with the egg was place float to the shore and a stupid kid discover it and hide it in a cave near where he find it. he open it and hide that egg to go sell it to a professor (doctor in animals) so he could by a cowboy hat.

The stop motion is not bad, but a lot of stuff make no sense in it. They kinda hide the beast in a building in a zoo after hit got to like more that 7 feet tall. The use electricity 800 volts to keep it sedated, but the move a machine up and manage to hit a big light and the machine got short circuited (very fragile for the 50s) and that cause the beast to wake up.

Since the beast have no lungs, I don't remember how it breath. It can't bled (not sure it got blood at all) and the beast escape to the Coliseum in Rome where they use thanks to kill it. 

Unless the kill one beast on Venus, I don't know how the find out that it got no earth (can't detect heart beat) and that it got no lung.

the nice of the professor and him where with the militarily in the zoo to "study" the beast. Don't know why here since she's "almost" a  human doctor. Him, ok since he's more of a professor that a doctor.


----------



## Beatle9 (Jul 14, 2017)

I recently rewatched the movie Swiss Army Man. It's such a weird movie that I don't think is for everyone, but I love it. It's so weird because most of the jokes in it could be described as so juvenile, but it's oddly thought provoking in a non-pretentious way. It's also something I can say I've never seen before... or at least when I first saw it, can't say that now that I just rewatched it 

It's honestly hard for me to describe the movie without it sounding like the most stupidest idea in existence. So I guess I'll just show the trailer. I know it's probably not for everyone, but I encourage people to check it out.


----------



## Sagt (Jul 14, 2017)

Cloud Atlas

Besides having an awesome title, the movie itself was very good I thought. One may need to read the book or rewatch the movie a couple of times to fully understand it, but even so it's truly very interesting. The plot is pretty complicated, but broadly it's about many different interlinked stories - some of the stories were funny, some of them were action-packed and others were sad.


----------



## fallout19980 (Jul 14, 2017)

Just recently I saw Spider-Man homecoming. Although it lacked the drama that made the original Sam Raimi Spider-Man so awesome, it still was a decent movie. Was slightly annoyed that it strayed off the source material a bit, but nothing major.


----------



## Simo (Jul 14, 2017)

I just watched One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest. I'd seen this before, but what an amazing film.

Few films have ever had this much emotional impact of me, and seem to flow so seamlessly from humor to sadness. The acting, the atmosphere, the dialog. Certainly Jack Nicholson's best film, and has a curious role featuring a young Danny DeVito, and, of course, the character of Nurse Ratched will haunt me to my dying day!

Solid 10/10 here; wish more films were this good.


----------



## fallout19980 (Jul 14, 2017)

Simo said:


> I just watched One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest. I'd seen this before, but what an amazing film.
> 
> Few films have ever had this much emotional impact of me, and seem to flow so seamlessly from humor to sadness. The acting, the atmosphere, the dialog. Certainly Jack Nicholson's best film, and has a curious role featuring a young Danny DeVito, and, of course, the character of Nurse Ratched will haunt me to my dying day!
> 
> Solid 10/10 here; wish more films were this good.


If you're in the mood for hard hitting drama's like One flew over the cuckoos nest, watch the Green Mile.


----------



## Simo (Jul 14, 2017)

fallout19980 said:


> If you're in the mood for hard hitting drama's like One flew over the cuckoos nest, watch the Green Mile.



OK, I will check that out! Plot looks interesting, here.


----------



## Finian Wren (Jul 20, 2017)

I just watched "Get Out" on Tuesday.  I don't really think the film was terribly good, but I was fascinated throughout.  It's basically the Stepford Wives, but with black people.

First off, I was in love with the performance from Bradley Whitford (Josh from West Wing) - he was a pleasure to watch.  Dude always manages to drip with awkwardness and its perfect.  Second, once the film begins to conclude and you have a solid grasp of whats going on, you cant help but bask in its absurd premise.  I was convinced it was supposed to be a comedy that got shifted slightly more towards the serious side.  I was 100% with Rod (the TSA Agent) that it was just an interracial sex cult.  The racial commentary fell flat when they explained "Why black people?" with "Who knows, who cares!" (intercom sequence with blind Jim).  

For some more absurdity, the deer jumpscare in the start of the film looked like it was shot out of a canon at the car.  Plus, when Walter was running towards the camera in the darkness, I couldn't help but think of Forest Gump.  Also, who the hell has candles, on super tall unstable stands, in a damn OR?

I thought it was a train wreck of a film, but people do seem to quite like it according to the interbutts.  Fun enough to watch once anyway?


----------



## Wild-Fantasy-Run (Jul 22, 2017)

Dunkirk..........It was entertaining for historical, and intense moments of human emotion and experience but completely lacked war -____- I don't know I just wanted to get out. The movie is about a battle in ww2 I think where the British are surrounded and pushed onto the beach. They pretty much get attacked lot and retreat the whole movie. Ehh go see it if your bored, good acting and plot, but hardly any action.


----------



## Starbeak (Jul 23, 2017)

Big Netflix watcher here... I never watch movies on cable t.v.

I recently watched Chicken Run!

It is old but I never saw it believe it or not.

I just saw it under my recommendations, and though I miss the rating system, I decided to watch it anyway.

It


Spoiler: Possible Plot Point



was pretty good. I like the claymation style as well as the dialog and plot. My favorite scene was when Rocky was pretending to teach the chickens how to fly. Another was when The Farmer kept believing he was going crazy every time he saw the chickens become organized. This movie is one of my favorites, and even though I wasn't that into Shaun the Sheep (Made by the same animators), I can appreciate the effort that was put into that type of animation.


 was a great film.

Next on my list related to Chicken Run, though old, is Wallace And Gromit. (Grommit??) Grom-a-lon-a-ding-dong. =D


----------



## Sagt (Aug 6, 2017)

Recently watched a movie called The Red Turtle, I've got to say that it was pretty damn good. I believe it's considered to be an anime movie, though it has some Western influence too - I did some research on the movie after I had finished it and apparently it's a French-Belgian-Japanese film. There were other oddities too, like how throughout the entirety of the movie there wasn't a single line of dialogue - there was some grunting noises and such, but it was a mostly silent film. As for the plot of the movie, it's a little bit like Cast Away towards the beginning, I guess, but it then moves away from that and turns into a story about growing old and adapting to the island rather than trying to escape from it.

Anyways, it's was a good movie and it was much more unique than I was expecting.


----------



## MrPhox (Aug 9, 2017)

I just watch Shin Godzilla (2016)

Its just in Japaneses with a bit of English and a short part in German I think.

That Godzilla look at the beginning like Snarl from the dinobot on the original transformers. But without front legs and fish eyes.

It kinda acting like a fish on land and seem to spit or drop or I don't know what,s its doing that came out is neck like. Later front paws grow out and start to stand up. The he start to look like Godzilla. He return to the water and later come back to the land and continue his destruction. He start by vomiting some kind off liquid from his mouth, then he spit fire and it concentrate as a purple energy beam that cut everything around it. Later the send the military with thanks and chopper to fire at it and have no effect. Godzilla can fire laser from his back and tail and destroyed a lot of missile shoot at him. He also shoot down bomber with his laser on his back.

The manage to kill him by forcing liquid nitrogen in his mouth by using cement pomp use for building skyscraper. Its a weird movie like most Japaneses movies.


----------



## Beatle9 (Aug 9, 2017)

I saw _Detroit_ on Monday. Holy shit, that's probably the most intense movie since Green Room.

It was a pretty long, but fantastic movie about a situation that occurred during the 1967 Detroit riots. The whole movie essentially has three parts; Part 1 essentially shows the riots starting and taking place, due to the racial tensions of the time. Part 2 shows the Algiers Motel incident (if you don't know about it Google search it, it's really interesting), which takes up the majority of the movie. This entire scene is hard to watch, so much realistic violence and torture, with the police trying to get the occupants of the hotel to tell them where a suspected firearm is. And Part 3 shows the ensuing trial after the incident taking place.

Despite the grotesque amount of violence in it, non of it feels too much, it feels like they're just trying to show what actually happened and trying not to sugar code it, and from what I've read on the real life incident there's a few uglier stuff they didn't show. Obviously this isn't a movie you're going to feel very good going out of. It shows a lot of ugliness that was present during the 1960s, so don't go in if you aren't in the mindset to see a movie like this. But if you're interested I would highly recommend you see it, especially if you're a fan of docudrama movies like this.


----------



## MrPhox (Aug 24, 2017)

I decided to watch Sahara, its a good story and I find the blue snake face to be kinda cute, for a snake ^^

The dance where interesting to see, when the two snake did break dance was cool, good movement and fun short story. (available on You Tube)


----------



## Lexiand (Aug 24, 2017)

I saw the darkest tower and there were some parts in that movie that was funny.


----------



## MarkMeers (Sep 10, 2017)

Logan (2017)  I watched yesterday.  It's really good movies movies123.fm: Watch Full HD Logan (2017) Movies Online For Free


----------



## Loffi (Sep 10, 2017)

Went to see an early screening of IT on Thursday and it exceeded my expectations. I'm going to see it again tonight, and that's saying something, as I don't go to the movies very often and usually wait until it's available to stream at home. There are a handful of things that I wish would have been handled differently, which I won't mention since it's newer and I don't want to spoil anything for anyone, but overall it didn't damaged the whole movie for me and was a very good reflection of the books. Very refreshing movie, especially after my hard decision to skip The Dark Tower. What happened to that film adaptation broke my heart.


----------



## Ravofox (Sep 10, 2017)

Watched the original _Ghost in the Shell_ last week with my university's drawing club. Loved it! It's funny that I was also studying AI in philosophy at the time!


----------



## Beatle9 (Sep 13, 2017)

Stadt said:


> Went to see an early screening of IT on Thursday and it exceeded my expectations. I'm going to see it again tonight, and that's saying something, as I don't go to the movies very often and usually wait until it's available to stream at home. There are a handful of things that I wish would have been handled differently, which I won't mention since it's newer and I don't want to spoil anything for anyone, but overall it didn't damaged the whole movie for me and was a very good reflection of the books. Very refreshing movie, especially after my hard decision to skip The Dark Tower. What happened to that film adaptation broke my heart.


I just got through seeing it too, and holy shit I loved it. And this is coming from someone who read the book. I thought this was the adaptation that the book deserved, for the most part. I was never a fan of the original 1990 adaptation, at least not for the reasons most people are. I was never scared by it, I thought it was just really cheesy and really didn't do the book justice. But this is a whole other story.

This movie actually made me realize a theme from the original story that I never noticed when I first read it, and that's the theme of IT being sort of about abuse, and how it ties with the monster. In the movie before the kids confront the creature they have to first confront their real life abuse, that IT in many ways feeds off of. YouTuber Nyx Fears does a great video of it, look it up on YouTube he explains it better than I could.

There were a few changes from the original source material that I had some issues with, but they also added some things that I really enjoyed. 

SLIGHT SPOILERS FOR THE BOOK
Though there was one change that I had a big issue with, I feel like the character Mike got kind of pushed into a corner compared to the book. In the book Mike had more development than in the movie, he was also the one who discovered the history of the town and it's connection with IT, if I'm remembering the book right. In the movie that role is given to Ben for some reason. Another part of Mike's character is his families history of dealing with racism, being one of the only black families in Derry. I know they probably decided to not put the racism in since the movie takes place in the 80s instead of the 50s like the book, but I feel like you could have worked some of it in with the bullies, especially since in the book Mike's family is tormented for years by Henry Bowers' family. I know it's kind of a "small" change, but it really bothers me and I'm really hoping they try and fix this in the second movie, since as adults he's the only one in the group who remains in Derry, and gets the group back together when IT returns to the town.


----------



## Loffi (Sep 14, 2017)

Beatle9 said:


> Though there was one change that I had a big issue with, I feel like the character Mike got kind of pushed into a corner compared to the book. In the book Mike had more development than in the movie, he was also the one who discovered the history of the town and it's connection with IT, if I'm remembering the book right. In the movie that role is given to Ben for some reason. Another part of Mike's character is his families history of dealing with racism, being one of the only black families in Derry. I know they probably decided to not put the racism in since the movie takes place in the 80s instead of the 50s like the book, but I feel like you could have worked some of it in with the bullies, especially since in the book Mike's family is tormented for years by Henry Bowers' family. I know it's kind of a "small" change, but it really bothers me and I'm really hoping they try and fix this in the second movie, since as adults he's the only one in the group who remains in Derry, and gets the group back together when IT returns to the town.



Mike was actually the only complaint I had as well. I feel like there was plenty of time to flesh him out, but they seemed to want his character to be more of a loner type, which doesn't really fit as well with him being the librarian later on. I felt like his character got really cheated and you don't really get to know him in this adaptation at all, compared to the other kids. 

But for all the complaints I have about Mike, I have more compliments for Eddie. He was so adorable. I can't get over it. All the kids were great actors and have bright futures ahead of them.


----------



## Beatle9 (Sep 14, 2017)

Stadt said:


> Mike was actually the only complaint I had as well. I feel like there was plenty of time to flesh him out, but they seemed to want his character to be more of a loner type, which doesn't really fit as well with him being the librarian later on. I felt like his character got really cheated and you don't really get to know him in this adaptation at all, compared to the other kids.
> 
> But for all the complaints I have about Mike, I have more compliments for Eddie. He was so adorable. I can't get over it. All the kids were great actors and have bright futures ahead of them.


lol, Eddie was actually my favorite. He reminded me a lot of myself when I was that age.


----------



## Loffi (Sep 14, 2017)

Beatle9 said:


> lol, Eddie was actually my favorite. He reminded me a lot of myself when I was that age.



Lol, he was adorable. Def my favorite part of the whole movie. 

At that age, I was probably more Richie than anyone else. As an adult, I relate more to Ben and Eddie.


----------



## Sagt (Sep 15, 2017)

I saw Logan about a week ago and I thought it was great, not just as a superhero movie, but in general. I say this because I normally have low expectations of superhero films as a result of their record for putting greater importance in the action/fighting scenes than the plot and acting (to be fair, they're getting better in this regard), but I've got to say that Logan did not fit the stereotype.

I thought that the character development in particular was done well, it was interesting how they managed to make some characters, like the family they meet at the farm briefly, have more in-depth personalities than characters from previous films who had more time on-screen, for instance Psylocke in Apocalypse. The plot was pretty interesting too and the stakes felt far more important compared to previous films, even though in reality, much less was on the line. 



Spoiler: Spoiler



Though I do have one minor gripe, this being that it wasn't very clear why Wolverine became mortal. I had to do a bit of reading after watching the film to find out, and supposedly it's because of a scene in another movie, 'The Wolverine', when part of his powers are taken away. Though this explanation is more of an inference made by fans than something that was established by the story.


----------



## GreenZone (Sep 15, 2017)

Wild-Fantasy-Run said:


> Dunkirk..........It was entertaining for historical, and intense moments of human emotion and experience but completely lacked war -____- I don't know I just wanted to get out. The movie is about a battle in ww2 I think where the British are surrounded and pushed onto the beach. They pretty much get attacked lot and retreat the whole movie. Ehh go see it if your bored, good acting and plot, but hardly any action.



because that's what happened in the real battle

Dunkirk happened right as France and Belgium surrendered England France Belgium the dutch and Poland fell back to dunkirk where they set up an all round defensive Hitler stopped the tanks because he fought in the area during WW1 and felt that the ground was not firm enough for tanks to travel through to which Rommel agreed so only infantry could move in however the allies had made too strong a defensive position and ultimately the risk was not worth the reward there as one time where the Germans nearly broke through when the British in a area began routing but the coldstream guard (the guys who stand in front of the queens palace) began shooting the routing men which made them return to their positions and the line was held

Eventually Hitler decided they (the allies) weren't going anywhere and just harassed the survivors with a battalion of the German Army and the Luftwaffe while he sent the tanks and the rest of the Army down south to fight pockets of French Resistance still remaining

Dunkirk was a ruse on both sides the English were crossing the channel which the Germans did not expect and Hitler was tricking the allies by making it seem there was a larger force attacking them than there really was while he took more ground in Holland Belgium and France the tragedy of everything is that the allies could have launched a counter offensive and easily broken through and surrounded the germans with the allies from the north and the french resistance and remnants of the French Army coming from the south


----------



## Kezi Avdiivka (Sep 15, 2017)

Fury

.....ho boy..... film a regiment of elite waffen german soldiers marching with about 8 of them carrying panzerfausts, then get mowed down by a tank that can't move instead of running too the blind spots, then shoot 3 rounds of RPG at the tank missing all except 1 that only kills 1 guy, and then get mowed down by the tank somemore.


----------



## GreenZone (Sep 15, 2017)

Kezi Avdiivka said:


> Fury
> 
> .....ho boy..... film a regiment of elite waffen german soldiers marching with about 8 of them carrying panzerfausts, then get mowed down by a tank that can't move instead of running too the blind spots, then shoot 3 rounds of RPG at the tank missing all except 1 that only kills 1 guy, and then get mowed down by the tank somemore.



nah its accurate dude they weren't RPG's they were recoiless rifles but they don't do shit to heavy tanks even now with the carl gustav we're told not to engage tanks the last battle depicts tank scuttling which is basically turning the disabled tank into a fortress


----------



## Sagt (Sep 21, 2017)

Saw Wolf Children last night and it was much better than I was expecting. It somewhat reminded me of The Tale of the Princess Kaguya, but with more cuteness, yet just as much sadness. ;-;

Now I'm in the mood for some more anthro and anime films, hopefully something more cheery this time though.


----------



## MrPhox (Sep 22, 2017)

I just watch Peter's dragon 2017 and its kinda stupid. The kids parent die in the car accident and he's get out without any mark or wounds. I don't know why they die or die of what but he survive. Must be lucky?

They have old 70's phones touch tone, kinda weird. Unless its suppose to happen in the 70's? but the cars are moderns.

I'm downloading the original version to see how it was compare to that remake. I'm just tired of remake, its show a lack of imagination! 

As good as it can be, its still a remake.


----------



## KageSakuraclown (Sep 24, 2017)

I rewatch Piglet's Big Movie I love it so much


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Sep 24, 2017)

I re-watched Kill the Irishman a few days ago. Man, I love mafia movies so much. It's great.


----------



## nitroglycerinewaffles (Sep 25, 2017)

I watched this, it was awesome, probably the only awesome thing I've seen in a year:

The Hundred-Year-Old Man Who Climbed Out of the Window and Disappeared (film) - Wikipedia

It's basically an action film starring a 100 year old man who is very definitely not to be underestimated. Well the actor isn't 100 years old, the character is, the actor was in his 40s and made to look old with makeup. And I don't mean he was some sort of martial arts master or something, he wasn't very physically strong, but he finds a way to win anyway.


----------



## Alrazvick (Sep 30, 2017)

I just watched James Gunss's Slither for the 6th time. It's one of my favorite moveis. I really wish we could get a sequel. 

If any of you are a fan of it and want to talk about it, let me know.


----------



## MrPhox (Oct 8, 2017)

Despicable me 3

I love that movie, it was fun and the "revolt" of the minions was funny.

Its a good movie and I like it.

I just watch Wings of Honneamise. Its a anime and weird. They put a lot of money in building a space rocket to lunch the firs man in space. Hard to explain the story. It seem that a enemy country wanted to capture the rocket for I don't know what.

Its part religious, pretending that "we" in that world have no reason to fight each other, We can go in space have have more space to live. Well the movie finish like that after one man was in orbit. he pray and hopping that the people will heard his message and stop war.

As I say, its a weird movie.


----------



## Storm38 (Oct 9, 2017)

The My Little Pony movie.
I loved the artstyle and story. I didn't really care for the hippogriffs being a canon race though. The songs were great too! I hope we get to see Tempest in the show!


----------



## Shoiyo (Oct 10, 2017)

_The Gracefield Incident 
_
Oh My God what a stinking, steaming pile. I knew going into a "found footage" alien horror film to keep my expectations way low, but this one was just garbage even at my lowest expectations. Awful acting, a garbled and out of sync plot, and tired tropes that made me shake my head in shame. 

No stars for you.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Oct 11, 2017)

Kingsman - The Golden Circle.
I was a little reluctant in getting into Kingsman, watching the first recently before I saw the sequel, and to my surprise, I liked it.
The sequel, however, is a different story - the action felt more predictable than thrilling, which it was in the first, and they also seemed like they overdid. Shame that sequelitis seems to come to this franchise.


----------



## Open_Mind (Oct 11, 2017)

Blade Runner 2049...  but watch the original again first so you can catch all the (many) references. 

Great movie!  Nice to see a show where Harrison Ford doesn't  ____ <_redacted - spoilers suck_>


----------



## coldbrew (Oct 12, 2017)

Blade Runner 2049! I was very wary of it but it turns out to be an awesome sequel! It really stayed true to the original's theme, and even came up with a protagonist who's just as intriguing and great as the first one. The music was epic enough to literally shake the walls of my local theater lol. I was worried that it'll look too polished (CGI fluff and all) compared to the original's gritty realism (that I loved), but nope. The art direction is fantastic, and they managed to expand Los Angeles and make the world even more immersive. 

Also agree with @Open_Mind ; this sequel has a ton of references it just lit up my face with smiles. Even little things like the kitchen design calls back to the original, and that's just plain awesome.



Open_Mind said:


> Great movie!  Nice to see a show where Harrison Ford doesn't  ____ <_redacted - spoilers suck_>



Ikr? So much for that running gag XD


----------



## coldbrew (Oct 12, 2017)

NerdyMunk said:


> Kingsman - The Golden Circle.
> I was a little reluctant in getting into Kingsman, watching the first recently before I saw the sequel, and to my surprise, I liked it.
> The sequel, however, is a different story - the action felt more predictable than thrilling, which it was in the first, and they also seemed like they overdid. Shame that sequelitis seems to come to this franchise.



Yeah, the sequel felt kind of dumb compared to the first one's (should I say?) brilliance. The villain and Statesman felt like hollow stereotypes instead of fleshed out characters...maybe they didn't mean it that way, but it definitely bored me with that choice. The action is actually the only saving grace to the film. Scenes with the lasso was fun!

Heck, I think the Archer crossover would've made a better scenario than half of this film XD


----------



## It'sBlitz (Oct 12, 2017)

I mean I enjoyed Kingsman The golden Circle, but it wasn't as good as the Secret Service


----------



## Lei-Lani (Oct 12, 2017)

"Justice League Dark"

For some time, I'd been wondering if Warner Brothers Animation would ever get the right writing team together and do a high-quality Justice League story that was big on...well, STORY.  Finally, with the help of master comic writer J.M. Dematteis, it worked. <3 This is honestly the best Justice League movie I've come across in my opinion, mainly because of my love for magic and the supernatural, which both come together rather seamlessly in this epic tale of Batman, Zatanna, Constantine, and wise-cracking ghost Boston Brand teaming up to stop a madman causing supernatural disasters all over the world.

Worth the look. ^^


----------



## Sagt (Oct 24, 2017)

This thread needs more love. :v

I saw The Boy and the Beast recently, and thought it was really good. I decided to watch it because I'm in a bit of an anime mood at the moment and since I'd heard lots of good things about it, especially from furries (as one would imagine). But yeah, the plot was engaging, the main character 'Ren' had a cool story and the ending was a little bit sad, in a good way though. Either an 8 or 9 out of 10.


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Oct 24, 2017)

Geralds Game,
Based off the Stephen King book, this movie was definitely a great adaption to the book, it was definitely close to spot on, and I recommend it for any Stephen king fan


----------



## MrPhox (Nov 9, 2017)

Valerian and the city of a thousand planet 

very good movie, I know about the books, but the movie is so cool! The FX are well made but don't take all the place. There is a story to tell.  A great Sci-fi movie


----------



## ellaerna (Nov 9, 2017)

Saw Thor Ragnarok yesterday. It was a beautiful mess. There was a lot going on, it could have easily been broken up into three different movies, they always had to undercut serious moments with (usually stupid) humor... But it was just so much fun. 

And it was possibly the most 80s metal thing I have seen in a long while. You could definitely see that they were taking their cues from Guardians.


----------



## VeronicaSaunders (Nov 9, 2017)

MrPhox said:


> Valerian and the city of a thousand planet
> 
> very good movie, I know about the books, but the movie is so cool! The FX are well made but don't take all the place. There is a story to tell.  A great Sci-fi movie


Yes, nice movie, i have just watched it in here gomovies.pm: Watch Valerian And The City Of A Thousand Planets Online | Watch Full Valerian And The City Of A Thousand Planets (2017) Online For Free


----------



## Rant (Nov 9, 2017)

So these are the best ones that come to mind. I watch a lot of movies on my overnight shifts (hospice aide) and I love rewatching these and a hundred others.


----------



## MrPhox (Nov 15, 2017)

I watch The nut job 2 and it was good. I love that female squirrel she's cute ^^

After the nut shop exploded they wanted to go back into the park but they mayor wanted to do something with the park to make money with it. The animals went to court against the mayor and win! ^^

I also watch Finding Dory. Well it was a unnecessary movie about Dory who try to find her parents. I find that Disney seem to have a lack of imagination (not new I know) and try to make more money with a old idea and making something new with it. 

If you stop watching the movie at the credit at the end, then you don't miss much. You see the fish from the first one who are still in plastic bag and they get captured by the marine institute.

great animation but kinda lame story. Like Cars 2 who was a bad movie. Its not bad but just find something new to tell!!!!


----------



## ChromaticRabbit (Nov 17, 2017)

_Kimi no Na wa_ (aka '_Your Name_') ( Your Name - Wikipedia )

Delightful, spiritual, artful. I enjoyed this one for how it felt, and was lucky enough to catch it subtitled on the big screen back in April while visiting with friends in Baltimore.


----------



## Jay98 (Nov 19, 2017)

recently i've been watching a bunch of highly forgettable movies on request.

seems everyone's interested in my point of view but i'd rather not watch these things. been looking for more obscure stuff but, whenever i find something, nobody wants me to watch it because they now want to watch it and don't want any spoilers.

also cinema this year has just been awful.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 20, 2017)

ChromaticRabbit said:


> _Kimi no Na wa_ (aka '_Your Name_') ( Your Name - Wikipedia )
> 
> Delightful, spiritual, artful. I enjoyed this one for how it felt, and was lucky enough to catch it subtitled on the big screen back in April while visiting with friends in Baltimore.


Great film. I loved it.
I actually came to this thread to post about a relevant series. I just finished the first series of Made in Abyss. The premise alone is interesting, but what really sold it to me was the background artist, who happened to be the same guy who conjured up those majestic backdrops for Your Name!


----------



## Sagt (Nov 29, 2017)

Decided to rewatch this.


----------



## 134 (Nov 29, 2017)

Lcs said:


> Decided to rewatch this.


I watched it too but when I watched it I really didn't understand it. I just noticed that everything is a little bit connected.


----------



## Sagt (Nov 29, 2017)

Nimilex said:


> I watched it too but when I watched it I really didn't understand it. I just noticed that everything is a little bit connected.


That's a common problem with those who haven't read the book, and it's the reason for the mixed reviews that the film recieved. It's a long film, with many different plots that all connect at the end, so it's easy to get lost the first time one watches it. 

It's potentially a little bit too ambitious, but I still thought it was rather beautiful.


----------



## InfinityZ (Nov 29, 2017)

This movie... If you watch it, you'll float too c:


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Dec 10, 2017)

I recently started watching the original Saw movies for the first time and I love how interconnected the stories are. I know it's bit morbid but the plot and way the stories are connected is just brilliant!


----------



## NerdyMunk (Dec 14, 2017)

Thor - Ragnarok.
There's a point where I can see the story/comedy beats from a mile away, or I get the joke, but it isn't funny. Thor 3 is another one of those films and it's a shame when I don't see a need to own a lot of recent Marvel movies because there's no point since I won't feel the same watching it the second time around and only watch just to know what's going on in the "Universe" which they have done little to connect the T.V. and movies together.


----------



## MrPhox (Dec 14, 2017)

Last week I watch "Coco" and its a good movie. The family are shoes maker and there are no music in the house. No radio nothing that is music. The youngest kid want to be a musician like his idol. he go to the cemetery to get the guitar of the idol who he think he is his dad. But he is curse and find himself in the world of the dead and must have the blessing of his ancestor to return to the living. In the world of the dead he discover that they have a world of their own and he try to get to the singer and his adventure start. That movie is super cool and you find out who's is dad is dad what happen to him.

I also just watch the movie "Spectral " His a good sci-fi movie and a bit scary. Peoples, well soldiers fell dead on Easter Europe and the google they have catch something that kinda look like someone whit a cloaking device, but its not and conventional weapons can't kill or slow what ever it is. they look like ghost and they can kill by touching. That movie is a bit creepy but interesting to see and you see at the end what is it, but not sure what happen.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Dec 15, 2017)

The Last Jedi.
Used story beats of previous films that was apparent and elements of the universe in a different, the fake out moments were minor, but got annoying. It was better than the movie I saw last, but not by a large margin and I wasn't too impressed.


----------



## MrPhox (Dec 17, 2017)

I just watch Justice League and its not bad, but its a imitation of the Avengers. Similar problem in a way. It a good pass time.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Dec 18, 2017)

MrPhox said:


> I just watch Justice League and its not bad, but its a imitation of the Avengers. Similar problem in a way. It a good pass time.


When you see all the superhero film Blu-Rays lined up on a shelf together you notice how they're basically just the same story done over and over again.  Both DC and Marvel.


----------



## Mayflower (Dec 19, 2017)

The 2017 version of The Mummy. I hadn't heard anything good about it, but I really enjoyed it. My favorite part was the Prodigium. Such an interesting and slightly disturbing secret agency. I hope to learn much more about them, if any more movies are made for this franchise.


----------



## McStuffy (Dec 21, 2017)

For me, I've rewatched both the End of Evangelion and Summer Wars this month.
Both have to be some of my favorite films of all time. :3


----------



## Sagt (Dec 23, 2017)

Decided to watch Pixels today, _ironically_.

It was bad, but I was expecting it to be worse.


----------



## Sagt (Dec 28, 2017)

Star Wars: The Last Jedi

Overall I thought it was pretty good. In particular, I liked the visuals and scenery a lot, such as the salt planet and the chamber of the Supreme Lord. There were a few minor odd parts in the movie which I noticed, but I just attributed those to the genre of the film - science fantasy.


----------



## Mayflower (Dec 28, 2017)

Bright

Good, but not great. I really like the idea of it, and I thought it was well made, but I expected more world-building. It's something I hope to see in a potential sequel.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Dec 28, 2017)

Watched the live action version of Beauty and the Beast.  Disappointed they didn’t pull a Princess Fiona and leave him in True Love’s True Form or whatever at the end.  I thought he was much better looking with the horns and body hair


----------



## Ashke (Jan 8, 2018)

Guardians of the Galaxy Vol. 2

I think it's slightly less as good as its predecessor, as I felt it has plot points that should have made huge impressions on the characters but only received mild reactions while others felt like they had just the right amount of impact. Seemed a bit unbalanced, and maybe even rushed in some parts. But, overall, a solid popcorn movie.


----------



## Sagt (Jan 9, 2018)

Saw Thor: Dark World and then Thor: Ragnarok, one after the other.

Dark World was a stereotypical Marvel superhero film. 'Nuff said.

Ragnarok caught me by surprise because the pacing and tone were so much different than in Dark World. Overall I liked the film, but at the same time I thought it was very unusual that so many of the things (trying to avoid spoilers) from the other films in the series became so unimportant all of a sudden. It felt a bit like they were trying to reinvent the series, with all the plot twists and stuff. For the most part I'm not complaining since it's a lot more entertaining, but still, the total disregard Thor has for all the things he seemed to care about in the past films slightly annoyed me.


----------



## Crimcyan (Jan 9, 2018)

Frozen.... Still shit like it was years ago


----------



## CarolynNyx (Jan 10, 2018)

I watched Network with my girlfriend recently and it was really good, extremely well-written.

However, at times it felt a bit overwritten, and I could see what the screenwriter was doing with the romance between Faye Dunaway and William Holden, but as it is it was pretty dang sexist.


----------



## CarolynNyx (Jan 10, 2018)

Crimcyan said:


> Frozen.... Still shit like it was years ago


!!!!!

I love Frozen, I read it as Queen Elsa's journey being one big mental illness metaphor, and I really got into it.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jan 10, 2018)

Geostorm, and I cringed through most of it.

As a weather geek, I tore the movie up ranting before it even finished (this was at home and no one cared because they thought it was dumb too). Think of "The Day After Tomorrow", except they managed to make everything even more unrealistic and jammed it into an senseless clusterfuck of scenes so you can't tell what's happening with the actual story during the latter half of the movie. The lightning storm scene was full of flashing and hurt my eyes, a lightning strike blows up the DNC for no reason, tornadoes that form from unassuming clouds at an inconceivable rate with impossibly fast ground speed, a storm that freezes people in place in ice (that's not how freezing works omfg), a massive wave of water created by a storm even though the atmosphere could not possibly generate the kind of power to send a wave that big, etc etc. Also, they have the grid of satellites in orbit that eliminate weather threats from space even though it's a massive waste of resources and have a command center to control it from space which made people want to hijack the thing as a weapon by giving it a virus, which we later learn the NASA could control it from the ground anyway which would have prevented everything in the movie from happening. The one thing that pissed me off though was they had the audacity to highlight the fact that some guy's car got fogged out by condensation when he escaped the extreme heat of a gas main combusting. Like, really? They have all this stupid garbage in the movie and right in that short moment they decide they're going to act so creative and informed.


Sorry for a few run-on sentences, I have a passionate and reckless hatred for Hollywood movies that involve weather disasters. Even when you think they're getting something right, they pull a scene out of their ass that makes no sense at all.

-1/10 would not recommend


----------



## Mayflower (Jan 16, 2018)

Star Wars: The Last Jedi

I love the Star Wars movies(except for the prequel trilogy), but for some reason I didn't love this one. I'm really not sure why. Maybe my expectations were simply too high. Maybe it has something to do with the characters. It's difficult for me to say what it is exactly. I think the worlds visited in the movie were boring, and a lot of the new characters simply don't interest me. Exacept for Vice Admiral Holdo. I wanted to learn more about her, as she seemed like an interesting and complex character.

I need to watch it again. I really want to love it.


----------



## Kumali (Jan 16, 2018)

The Post. Quite good (Streep and Hanks are amazing, as usual) and very timely subject matter.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jan 19, 2018)

Constance said:


> Star Wars: The Last Jedi
> 
> I love the Star Wars movies(except for the prequel trilogy), but for some reason I didn't love this one. I'm really not sure why. Maybe my expectations were simply too high. Maybe it has something to do with the characters. It's difficult for me to say what it is exactly. I think the worlds visited in the movie were boring, and a lot of the new characters simply don't interest me. Exacept for Vice Admiral Holdo. I wanted to learn more about her, as she seemed like an interesting and complex character.
> 
> I need to watch it again. I really want to love it.


Should have been called Star Wars - The Dues Ex Machinias


----------



## MrPhox (Jan 20, 2018)

I watch Star Wars the last Jedi and in general it was good. But there a lot of stuff that bother me.

first: the rebel alliance is not was it was in The return of the jedi. They seem to be running out of ship and supply, some of the ship where running out of fuel?

second: that supreme lord remind me of the Emperor Palpatine and his apprentice. The dark lord was unable to see what he was doing.

Did Luke only have one apprentice?

Who told him about his father who was a padawan and he turn against the Jedi?

Why did he wanted to destroyed all the Jedi's book?

Why did Yoda's ghost did the job?

Why his father's ghost did not come and explain to him or talk or I don't know? Why is Yoda's ghost that seem to come and talk to Luke?

Why Luke did not help them? 

Did he kinda use a astral projection on the planet? 

Why did he die at the end?


I also watch Blade Runner 2049 (2017) and I find it weird.


----------



## pippi (Jan 20, 2018)

Pup Star on Netflix.  It's like American Idol for dogs.
The main dog character thinks she got her human killed at the beginning, then she gets sent to the pound.  then she spends the entire movie trying to come to terms with her guilt and also losing her only friend AND having to suddenly become a stray.  Then at the end she sings a song about coming to terms with it and that kinda just made me really emotional, but it might just be me XD


----------



## HuskyLover101 (Jan 21, 2018)

Stephen King's IT (2017)

Saw this in theaters, but, picked up the Blu-Ray and watched it at home last night. I was enamored by this book (and many other King novels) in high school and upon hearing news this story was getting a much needed remake, I was all over it! I love a good scary movie, and this one stayed fairly close to the book, as close as you can get to a 1000+ page book, anyhow. While I did enjoy the 1990 TV miniseries of "IT", the script was really watered down and left a lot of the violence out of it, however, it more than made up with that in the form of comedy delivered by Tim Curry. I do believe that series was actually rated PG-13 instead of R which would obviously explain why it was a lot lighter. Needless to say, Curry's Pennywise was still terrifying and responsible for a generation of clown hysteria and troubled nightmares for a lot of 90's youth and adults alike!

The 2017 movie had a few notable differences, instead of taking place during the summer of 1958, the film opens 30 years later in the summer of 1988. I'm still unsure why the directors went this route, but, it still worked out just fine. They were able to make it work and work well. The opening scene with the death of Georgie was an epic way to draw audiences into the film. Bill Skarsgard's update on the legendary Pennywise brought a much darker, sinister tone to the character and made him feel charming to start but quickly showing his true colors. Despite his demeanor, he could still be very manipulative to get his way. The character development in the film was more in depth, although, some characters were left out. The characters that got the most focus were obviously Bill Denbrough, Beverly Marsh, bully Henry Bowers, and Mike Hanlon. However, characters like Eddie Kaspbrak and Richie Tozier were left out of the deeper development the ones listed above received. Again, I am not complaining, the directors did what they could to cram all the important details from the 500 page first half of the book into a 2 hour film! There's so much I love about this movie, and I could go on for hours. The second half of the movie is slated for release sometime in 2019 and I, like many King fans, are eager and waiting for more!


----------



## Kuuro (Jan 22, 2018)

I just watched The Lovely Bones. The first 40 minutes is alright, but god it's a criminally bad movie after that. Then the fade to black at the end: Directed by Peter Jackson. I shit my pants


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 22, 2018)

Saw Star Wars. Sad to see all my childhood heros dying off.


----------



## MrPhox (Jan 22, 2018)

The Ice fox are on a planet cover with salt? Kinda stupid no?

Its a bad movie, only Rogue one was good, mostly because of Vader at the end.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 22, 2018)

MrPhox said:


> The Ice fox are on a planet cover with salt? Kinda stupid no?
> 
> Its a bad movie, only Rogue one was good, mostly because of Vader at the end.


Im too much of a fan. I loved them all.


----------



## Jarren (Jan 22, 2018)

Saw the new Star Wars movie too.
There was so much potential and so many things I liked..... It's such a shame how most of the writing/directing decisions either fell flat or shot themselves in the foot.


----------



## MrPhox (Jan 22, 2018)




----------



## Razorscab (Jan 28, 2018)

I rewatched Wild Tigers I Have Known for the first time in a few years and it still gives me the feels. The main plot of the movie is that it follows a 13-year-old boy named Logan as he deals with his sexuality and the feelings of loneliness. It's not really a movie for everyone, as it's more of an art film. It relies more on visuals than storyline and the story really doesn't start until 10 or so minutes in.

Nonetheless, it's still one of my favorite movies.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 28, 2018)

Cat People is a great movie.


----------



## MrPhox (Jan 28, 2018)

I just watch Mazinger Z: Infinity. The copy I found was in Spanish so I understand parts of it ^^

Well its was interesting but I prefer the mini series Shin Mazinger. It was better.

It seem that Doctor Hell who was defeated 10 years ago come back, he's or this Doctor Hell was from another dimension. and try to conquer multiple universe by using the photonic energy.


----------



## Matt the Terrier (Jan 29, 2018)

Got "The Great Gatsby" on DVD recently. Watched it for the first time since 2013. Maguire was perfect as Carroway, Dicaprio looks the part for Gatsby, everybody does their parts all right. The CGI looks awesome, but 90% of the time, I can tell it's fake. The soundtrack is inappropriate for the movie. Too many modern pop songs. Some of them fit (like the first party Nick goes to with Tom), but most of the time they're inappropriate and in your face. They should have used songs from the time period or covers of songs from the time period (like how Manhatten Transfer covered "Tuxedo Junction").


----------



## Kumali (Jan 31, 2018)

Just saw Pan's Labyrinth for the first time, and Jesus...some real beauty, great use of fairy tale tropes, but also very intense and violent. Not sure if I'm happy or depressed now.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jan 31, 2018)

Just watched the Da Vinci Code. Entertaining movie no doubt, although I disbelieve it has any significant truth  to it. And if it indeed has, it is best to remain at a distance from such knowledge and information.

Anyway, as time goes on, I like Tom Hanks as an actor even more. Perhaps I'll watch Angels and Demons next.


----------



## Kumali (Jan 31, 2018)

Rimna said:


> Anyway, as time goes on, I like Tom Hanks as an actor even more.



If you like Tom Hanks, definitely check out The Post, especially while it's still in theaters.


----------



## MrPhox (Feb 2, 2018)

I just watch Batman.Gotham.by.Gaslight.2018

A 19th Century batman who trying to find out who's Jack the Ripper. 

its a interesting version of  Bat Man with no computers, no bat mobile or anything that he usually have and no robin.


----------



## Crimcyan (Feb 3, 2018)

Just watched Interstellar 5555, it's a toei animation that only uses songs from daft punk's discovery album. It's a pretty interesting concept, but I enjoyed it

Would recommend if you like electronic music or weird shit


----------



## Amiir (Feb 3, 2018)

EVERYTHING IS AWESOOOOOOOOOOOME, EVERYTHING IS COOL WHEN YOU'RE PART OF THE TEAM
EVERYTHING IS AWESOOOOOOOOOOOME!
WHEN YOU'RE LIVING THE DREAM!

(I found the Lego Movie to be pretty great in case you couldn't tell)


----------



## MrPhox (Feb 6, 2018)

I'm trying to watch the remake of Ghost busters but the woman's and the guy in that are so F****** stupid!!!

He show a symbol that look like the one from Twitter, but with a howl like face and with boobs, he show the logo of 7 eleven and not aware that its taken and the last one is a hot dog over a house. The drawing look like something from the 30s. One of the woman was kinda "look at that cute man!" Let hire him just for his look! 

It such an insult to the original movie that you just want to slap the head of these three woman for been just stupid. 

The idea could have been well play if the woman where "smart" but they are not. In the original movie Peter Venkman was not a scientist, but he was not a moron. They secretary Jeannine was intelligent, she was not like "I'm a woman, I don't know what I'm suppose to do?"


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 6, 2018)

Just watched The Hunt For Red October. One of Sean Connery's best performances. All star cast, great story! Gives a really good feel about tensions during the last decade of the cold war. I give it Four Stars out of 4.


----------



## KodaAmberBr (Feb 8, 2018)

I recently watched Ferdinand and it was a little fun. A scene in particular stuck in my mind: the bull enters a china shop and was strugling to to pass through without break anything. At first i felt frustrated but then i remembered seeing this random reportage a looong time ago about a bull in a china shop. It didnt break anything apparently. And i actually belived for a minute that was gonna happen on the movie too. When it sneezed at the granny i couldnt hold it


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 10, 2018)

Saw the last Insidious movie (to date) and I feel a bit let down. I feel like it's an ok movie but the franchise has lost a lot of momentum. There's little to no character development and the movie relies way too much on jumpscares.


----------



## n1ghtmar3w0lf (Feb 18, 2018)

the new ghost in the shell movie,it is a really slimmed down version of the original anime,its okay ,the designs are all very cool looking ,good time killer though


----------



## MrPhox (Feb 25, 2018)

I watch "Airplane" from 1980 and there are some good joke in it. 

The passenger beside him keep killing them self because he's too boring. The woman hang herself in the plane, the Japaneses soldier do hara-kiri and the last one poor gasoline on himself.

Its not as fun as Naked Gun, but its not too bad.


----------



## MrPhox (Feb 25, 2018)

I just finish watching Airplane 2. the beginning is funny with the controller who can see the woman topless and let anyone with a weapon pass and attack the old woman.

The guy at the magazine stand chose his bomb there like you buy a toy plane was good.


----------



## Joshua Kaleb (Feb 26, 2018)

I just rewatched Mother! Again recently and I still love it. It’s a movie that’s definitely not for everyone and I completely understand why people would hate it but I love the cinematography and what the film is trying to say. It’s a film that hits too close to home for me and I can see it being very relatable to be people that were raised Religious. It’s not as near perfect compared to the director’s other films such as Requiem For a Dream but I still recommend to watch it at least once and go into it blindly.

8/10  “better than most films nominated in the Oscars.”


----------



## Sagt (Feb 28, 2018)

Decided to watch _Hannah and Her Sisters_ (1986) again.

It's a bloody good film and (not to be pretentious or anything) it's quite profound at times. In particular, I really like this quote:



Spoiler: It's a long one



One day about a month ago, I really hit bottom. You know, I just felt that in a Godless universe, I didn't want to go on living. Now I happen to own this rifle, which I loaded, believe it or not, and pressed it to my forehead. And I remember thinking, at the time, I'm gonna kill myself. Then I thought, what if I'm wrong? What if there is a God? I mean, after all, nobody really knows that. But then I thought, no, you know, maybe is not good enough. I want certainty or nothing. And I remember very clearly, the clock was ticking, and I was sitting there frozen with the gun to my head, debating whether to shoot.

_[The gun fires accidentally, shattering a mirror]_

All of a sudden, the gun went off. I had been so tense my finger had squeezed the trigger inadvertently. But I was perspiring so much the gun had slid off my forehead and missed me. And suddenly neighbors were, were pounding on the door, and, and I don't know, the whole scene was just pandemonium. And, uh, you know, I-I-I ran to the door, I-I didn't know what to say. You know, I was-I was embarrassed and confused and my-my-my mind was r-r-racing a mile a minute. And I-I just knew one thing. I-I-I had to get out of that house, I had to just get out in the fresh air and-and clear my head. And I remember very clearly, I walked the streets. I walked and I walked. I-I didn't know what was going through my mind. It all seemed so violent and un-unreal to me. And I wandered for a long time on the Upper West Side, you know, and-and it must have been hours. You know, my-my feet hurt, my head was-was pounding, and-and I had to sit down. I went into a movie house. I-I didn't know what was playing or anything. I just, I just needed a moment to gather my thoughts and, and be logical and put the world back into rational perspective. And I went upstairs to the balcony, and I sat down, and, you know, the movie was a-a-a film that I'd seen many times in my life since I was a kid, and-and I always, uh, loved it. And, you know, I'm-I'm watching these people up on the screen and I started getting hooked on the film, you know. And I started to feel, how can you even think of killing yourself. I mean isn't it so stupid? I mean, l-look at all the people up there on the screen. You know, they're real funny, and-and what if the worst is true. What if there's no God, and you only go around once and that's it. Well, you know, don't you want to be part of the experience? You know, what the hell, it's-it's not all a drag. And I'm thinkin' to myself, geez, I should stop ruining my life - searching for answers I'm never gonna get, and just enjoy it while it lasts. And, you know, after, who knows? I mean, you know, maybe there is something. Nobody really knows. I know, I know maybe is a very slim reed to hang your whole life on, but that's the best we have. And then, I started to sit back, and I actually began to enjoy myself.



Don't care what people have to say about Woody Allen's life choices, the guy is still a brilliant director and writer.


----------



## MrPhox (Mar 6, 2018)

I just watch the movie Singularity. Its weird, just another Apocalypse movie where a A.I. destroyed the humans on Earth, but it seem the technology is more advance since they have space ships.
Well it seem human have a colony outside our solar system.

War machines where created for military or for peace but violence did not stop, it increases so the CEO or inventor or the big guy of a big corporation created a A.I. Cronos to eradicated the humans to have "peace" The A.I. Cronos was trying to find the legendary place call Aurora. 

I find this movie weird, it happen 90 years after the Apocalypse, it seem that only one or none humans survive. Well you see one who's alone, her family have die and she's left alone in search of Aurora. She have what look like a GPS, a map to guide her to the place (where that thing  came from and what kind of battery it use to never need to be charge?

She find another human who's not a human and they run from the machines. They find a place in a church, the robot or android find what look like a record player and turn it on (not bad, no power required) and its not a gramophone. 

A smaller robot probe get in the church because it heard the music? But they have no infrared sensor to see a fire or body heat. the probe leave the church after and wont come back.

The movie make no sense, no logic in the behaviour of the A.I. if the A.I. was the problem since the guy who created that stuff is kinda dead or keep alive in a machine, not sure and the machine still have power even if the world is kinda destroyed. well no city left standing somewhere the power came from and no care seem to be needed, the machine never need tune up or anything, the power source keep running after all the time. 

no one ever try to blast the building or anything. if anyone knew where the "control" of the machine was. the city is just ruins but that building is still standing? Wow its solid!

One hing, no nuclear war head where use, only missiles where use to destroyed the cities and the humans. no resistance where made, no one fight back.


----------



## Razorscab (Mar 6, 2018)

I recently re-watched Dahmer. If you're into true crime it's a really good watch because it kind of delves into why Jeffrey Dahmer did some of the things he did. Some of it is played up for Hollywood and names have been changed but it's still a good film nonetheless.


----------



## Starbeak (Mar 7, 2018)

I saw a movie at Walmart that was 5$... I looked at it and was like "Um... Yes".

That movie was (Don't hurt yourself laughing): The 1980s"Howard The Duck".



Spoiler: Spoilers contain plot points and my thoughts:



The music was actually pretty good. The plot had its moments. I was perplexed on some of the acting, and being the 80s, it was kind of cool seeing anthropomorphic ducks doing human things. 
In the Comics, all I knew from Howard was that he was from Duck World and was a detective, musician, and quack-fu master. In the movie they touched on this but never got into detail of his detective career or his other careers. I am actually surprised Marvel never did a Howard sequel or Origin Story thing yet.
This movie just through in bits and pieces of Howard and his love affair to his human Bethany. The main antagonist had like a awkward entrance to Earth as well as his motivation.  The CGI was pretty bad, which is surprising because Star Wars (Which was also Lucas involved) was made in the 70s and the CGI looked better *Shrugs*. 
All-in-all though, this movie wasn't too bad just really silly. It is a fair film, but is this the cult classic?? Only time will tell. I think this movie needs to be revisited and modernized in the 2000s, that is just my opinion.


----------



## MrPhox (Mar 11, 2018)

I watch Battlestar Galactica Razor  2007 

its so bad, completely stupid movie and TV series

The use nuclear war head/missiles (the are suppose to be like 3000 years more advance that the early 21st century) In Star trek they have photon torpedo and phaser.

The use X-ray, the have fire arms, don't seem to have radar or censors when the fleet was attacked in space dock. I think she's a admiral, but she executed her officer because he refuse to obey her order. They where glasses, they use a phone for internal communication, they still dress like late 21st century, they have books, the use paper to take notes. they computer look primitive compare to what they use in Star trek Enterprise.

its not even a remake of the original movie TV series, its a fucking bad imitation.


----------



## ellaerna (Mar 12, 2018)

Literally just saw Black Panther. Not perfect, but a damn fun time.


----------



## Razorscab (Mar 13, 2018)

I was feeling down so I watched My Neighbor Totoro for the first time since I was a kid and my god is it such a cute and fun movie.


----------



## Sagt (Mar 25, 2018)

The Girl Who Lept Through Time

The ending was a little bit ambiguous, but it still was great. It's definitely going on my list of favourite films.


----------



## ellaerna (Mar 26, 2018)

Pacific Rim Uprising.
If you want to see giant robots punch monsters (and other giant robots), you'll enjoy it.
If you want literally anything else (including plot, character development, or decent writing), you'll hate it.


----------



## Sagt (Mar 30, 2018)

Isle of Dogs

Fuck, it was really good.

The only annoying thing was that I was sat close to some idiot/jackass in the theatre who kept laughing really loudly, at parts that weren't even supposed to be funny.


----------



## katalistik (Mar 30, 2018)

Jumanji welcome to the jungle (2017)

It was pretty good for comedy though I had high hopes for it. Dwayne Johnson was the MVP though.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Apr 3, 2018)

Black Panther. It was ok, quite predictable and boring though.


----------



## Zulus (Apr 3, 2018)

Triangle (2009).
Mindfuck/ time loop movie. For those that are interested in this movie, pay attention to her clothings.


----------



## Skychickens (Apr 3, 2018)

I've mostly been watching silly romcoms lately. The last new movie I watched was the MLP movie and while it was predictable and my fiancee said it was terrible, I enjoyed it.


----------



## Open_Mind (Apr 3, 2018)

I admit I haven't read upthread to see if anyone has talked about *Ready Player One*. But I will add my voice to say it is a great show! Not perfect, and there have been a lot of changes from the book. But still, a well acted movie with _excellent_ special effects and great nostalgia moments.  One complaint: there were not enough furries. One has a short scene, but otherwise the furry/ scalie characters were mostly in the background and fairly difficult to notice.
I'm sure in a virtual world, furries would be everywhere, Lol. 

I highly recommend the movie. ♡


----------



## Skychickens (Apr 13, 2018)

I watched Boss Baby last night and honestly enjoyed it way more than I expected I would.


----------



## Sagt (May 5, 2018)

*bump*

I saw Ready Player One recently...

It was fun, but there were a lot of things I thought were dumb, which immediately took me out of the film.


----------



## MrPhox (May 10, 2018)

I watched Black Panther. Not bad but kinda stupid in a way. Technology advance with trade, ideas from other country who have it. Africa like many country on that side of the planet have not advance much because of dictators and other in power. So its not the vibranium that would make them more advance that the rest of the world.

Thinking that if the black from around the world fight back with more advance tech and gain power over every country that the situation of the black will be better is a mistake. The problem is in the government and politicians. 

Now I'm trying to watch Downsizing. Thinking that reducing the size of the peoples will fix the over population and all is a big mistake. There are no food shortage, the "over population" is there because human keep having kids and peoples live longer, so not enough place for everyone. Well stop mating like you needed to find replacement or because you are irresponsible and that all is fine. It remind me of the shit from the 80s about the chicken the size of a VW Beatles will fix the "food shortage" when we trow so much food away and that super market are always fool of food, the problem is the distribution of food and all the was there is made, over packaging and all.

It remind me of the planet Alpha century in Lost in space. Thinking that going there will fix all the problem you have when the problem is you.


----------



## Folhester (May 10, 2018)

Watched Poltergeist last night. And enjoyed it! A good horror classic that doesn't rely too much on jumpscares. But the end is soooo depressing.


----------



## Infrarednexus (May 10, 2018)

I watched Avengers Infinity War. I won't throw out any spoilers but let me tell you I was not satisfied with the ending at all.


----------



## AppleButt (May 10, 2018)

I don’t know how I didn’t know about this movie way before but I watched Fantastic Mr. Fox recently and it was Fantastic.  I don’t normally like Stop Motion, but it was good enough that I looked past that.  It even made me tear up a bit.

Now I have a list of Wes Anderson films I want to watch now.


----------



## Sunburst_Odell (May 10, 2018)

It was a month ago, but I got to watch Coco. The beginning was kinda slow for me but it ended up being totally fantastic--and it was the first Pixar movie I cried at since Toy Story 3. I love the visuals, the characters, the story--it's all really great!


----------



## redfox_81 (May 12, 2018)

I watched _The Void_ recently, which was pretty crazy. If you’re into bizarre body horror with cult-based or religious storylines you’ll enjoy it!


----------



## Whimsycal (May 12, 2018)

I recently watched a movie of Jackie Chan called the Foreigner, I am a huge Jackie Chan fan, and I liked the movie, it was good to my tastes, but I cant avoid feeling is a lot like Taken with Liam Neeson. In no way I do mind it though, I liked Taken, and I love Jackie Chan, so for me, it was a win win situation.


----------



## redfox_81 (May 12, 2018)

I saw that a while ago, too. It was kind of a _Taken_ rip-off but it was nice to see Jackie Chan in more of a dramatic role.


----------



## Izar (May 12, 2018)

Open_Mind said:


> I admit I haven't read upthread to see if anyone has talked about *Ready Player One*. But I will add my voice to say it is a great show! Not perfect, and there have been a lot of changes from the book. But still, a well acted movie with _excellent_ special effects and great nostalgia moments.  One complaint: there were not enough furries. One has a short scene, but otherwise the furry/ scalie characters were mostly in the background and fairly difficult to notice.
> I'm sure in a virtual world, furries would be everywhere, Lol.
> 
> I highly recommend the movie. ♡




I read on some reviews that say they  went a little nuts with the special effects so much that it was hard to follow what was happening. I have mixed feelings about that. Did you notice that when you saw the movie? 





Saw The Shape Of Water recently. I’m not ashamed to say I cried like a baby. :s


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (May 12, 2018)

Izar said:


> I read on some reviews that say they  went a little nuts with the special effects so much that it was hard to follow what was happening. I have mixed feelings about that. Did you notice that when you saw the movie?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I saw Ready Player One. I thought the special effects were fantastic, though, I could see why some people might think otherwise.

It would have been cool if they included at least one background character with a Tekken avatar, though. They had a lot of SF stuff, but not Tekken. >=/


----------



## Whimsycal (May 12, 2018)

DragonMaster21 said:


> I saw Ready Player One. I thought the special effects were fantastic, though, I could see why some people might think otherwise.
> 
> It would have been cool if they included at least one background character with a Tekken avatar, though. They had a lot of SF stuff, but not Tekken. >=/


I demand a King Avatar!


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (May 12, 2018)

Whimsycal said:


> I demand a King Avatar!


YES.

Despite all the problems it caused, the Oasis would be like a dream come true for me...

I'd definitely hang out with anyone who had a King avatar.


----------



## Open_Mind (May 13, 2018)

DragonMaster21 said:


> Despite all the problems it caused, the Oasis would be like a dream come true for me...


I definitely believe that something like the Oasis will happen. And it's not a distant future. The urge to get away, to create your own world, is too strong. Whether it be from Minecraft or Fortnite, sophisticated, immersive games and in the growth of virtual reality will reach a "singularity". I think it will happen within 10 years. Will be amazing, revolutionary, and --hopefully!! -- wonderful.

Look for an old gray Direwolf... that'll be me.


----------



## FriedOats (May 17, 2018)

Ant Man. Put off watching it bc I thought it would be super corny, but it didn't take itself too seriously (in a similar vein to GOTG) so I was pleasantly surprised.


----------



## Kiaara (May 17, 2018)

Emo the musical. I started watching it because I knew it would be cringy and stereotypical, but I enjoyed it. It was hilarious to me.


Spoiler



I especially liked the part when the two gay guys in the christian school were singing to eachother


----------



## AppleButt (May 17, 2018)

Open_Mind said:


> I definitely believe that something like the Oasis will happen. And it's not a distant future. The urge to get away, to create your own world, is too strong. Whether it be from Minecraft or Fortnite, sophisticated, immersive games and in the growth of virtual reality will reach a "singularity". I think it will happen within 10 years. Will be amazing, revolutionary, and --hopefully!! -- wonderful.
> 
> Look for an old gray Direwolf... that'll be me.



Except the corporation would win and screw it all up.


----------



## AppleButt (May 26, 2018)

I watched “Swiss Army Man” last night.

It’s about a guy stranded in the middle of nowhere and finds a dead body, that turns out to have multifunction capabilities (like a Swiss Army Knife) that aids him in the wilderness.

It was weird, but actually good.



Spoiler: Swiss Army Man



I was expecting it to be his imagination.  That the body was just apart of the guy’s imagination like Wilson in “Cast Away”.  By the end of the movie when he finds civilization he mentions that the body saved him with its powers.  It goes through a whole dramatic ordeal where you think this guy is about to be arrested and sent to the looney bin, but then at the very end it turns out the body really did have those capabilities, and it wasn’t his imagination.


----------



## MrPhox (Jun 3, 2018)

I just watch Deadpool 2 and its as bad as the first one. Colossus is as ugly as ever for CGI.

I will check solo tomorrow and maybe Infinity war.


----------



## MrPhox (Jun 14, 2018)

I have watched Infinity war and the end that is not a end was kinda sad.

I just watch Han Solo and I like it. Its a good movie and near the end you have a surprise, someone (in a way) you have not seen since well 1999 ^^


----------



## Troj (Jun 14, 2018)

I'M ALL OUT OF LOVE; I'M SO LOST WITHOUT YOU.....


----------



## AllTheWrongPieces (Jun 16, 2018)

I just recently saw the new Jurassic World and I loved it! It didn't have as much of an all out horror vibe as the trailer indicated, but I love anything with dinosaurs, even if they're not scientifically correct. XD


----------



## Boogers1108 (Jun 18, 2018)

Not really a new one, but one I got into.

It’s called “Law Abiding Citizen” And it stars Gerard Butler and Jamie Foxx. 

For those of you who have not seen it or heard of it, I’ll give you a run down.

Gerard Butler’s character, Clyde Shelton, opens the movie with making a bracelet with his little girl with his wife in the other room. His house is then broken into by Rupert Ames, portrayed by Josh Stewart, and Clarence Darby, portrayed by Christian Stolte. The latter character murders Clyde Shelton’s whole family while Clyde is tied up and helpless. Years later, at the trial, Darby is given a meager sentence of three years in prison in exchange for ratting out Rupert, who receives the death penalty. Feeling betrayed by the justice system for giving Darby a short sentence, Shelton formulates a plan ten years in the making to enact revenge on both the criminal duo and the justice system that failed him. Though his ends may not justify his means. That’s all I’m saying. Although mostly negative reviews were given by critics, I personally enjoyed it.


----------



## sharprealmcomics (Jun 26, 2018)

I saw a angry birds and then Texas chain saw ...i wanted them to be fussed a ONE!..and i made it happen lol


----------



## AppleButt (Jul 2, 2018)

I went to see “Hereditary” yesterday. 

I’ll give it a 5/10 stars. 

The acting was good, and there was a couple of scenes that made me very uncomfortable.

But then the ending happened and killed the whole thing for me.  The ending was just dumb and made me laugh. 

I should have left 15 minutes early and made up my own ending and the movie would have been much better.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jul 5, 2018)

Incredibles 2.
I'm just going to make a note to myself to sequels that come out a very long time after their release a hard rent based on my other experience with Zoolander 2.
Incredibles 2 is not worth the full price of admission compared to the original that was full of thrills and a better villain, the second stales in comparison. Sure the animation, action and visuals were pleasing to look at, but honestly, I was expecting a lot better from Disney/Pixar.


----------



## MrPhox (Jul 5, 2018)

I re watch the original Ghostbusters from 1984 and I like it. It was well think movie with a good stories. 

Not hard to be better that the crappy remake.


----------



## MrPhox (Jul 6, 2018)

I'm watching Ghostbusters 2 (1989) and I notice something. Jeannine (the secretary) look like Edna from The Incredible 

The judge who says he did not believe in ghost got visit in court of the two brother who he trail them for murder and send them to the chair. The judge explain to them who they are  and what happen to them. ray tell the judge "just tell them you don't believe in ghost. He ask the Ghostbusters to do something. Ray tell the judge "talk to my lawyer" The lawyer tell the judge that they are still have a court order forbidden them to do any ghost related activity. 

The judge decided quickly to remove that court order.

I love the scene, "tell them that you don't believe in ghost"


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 6, 2018)

We just saw the new Death Wish with Bruce Willis. Pretty damned good, unlike what the critics said.( I bet Solo is fucking awesome, but it bombed at the box office.)
If you haven't seen the original Death Wish with Charles Bronson, I recommend it.


----------



## MrPhox (Jul 6, 2018)

Solo is good. It show his life before episode IV.


----------



## FurryHouseWife (Jul 6, 2018)

Just saw Jurassic World recently. It was kinda meh imo.


----------



## Monsieur Doveteux (Jul 6, 2018)

Saw Jurassic World: Fallen Kingdom last weekend. It was pretty lame. It had probably three action scenes in it, meaning there were only three seperate instances in which something got hurt. And also, why did they have to name the new dinosaur “Indoraptor”? Surely they had enough money in the budget to hire someone a little bit more creative.


----------



## FurryHouseWife (Jul 6, 2018)

Monsieur Doveteux said:


> Saw Jurassic World: Fallen Kingdom last weekend. It was pretty lame. It had probably three action scenes in it, meaning there were only three seperate instances in which something got hurt.


It was pretty bad. I feel like it could've had a way better story too.


----------



## MrPhox (Jul 6, 2018)

One thing bother me in Ghostbusters 2 is the scene with the Titanic. They show it with a big hole in it, but in 1989 did they not discover that it was not a big hole and that the ship was in two parts?


----------



## Hopei (Jul 7, 2018)

NerdyMunk said:


> Incredibles 2.
> I'm just going to make a note to myself to sequels that come out a very long time after their release a hard rent based on my other experience with Zoolander 2.
> Incredibles 2 is not worth the full price of admission compared to the original that was full of thrills and a better villain, the second stales in comparison. Sure the animation, action and visuals were pleasing to look at, but honestly, I was expecting a lot better from Disney/Pixar.



I saw it recently too, but I'd say it's worth seeing simply for more incredibles, and a strait forward story re-set is kinda nessesary to keep the setting realistic/consistent. 

But despite that, what realy bothered me after watching it was that they barely adressed the dead supers. I mean did the government not know or ignore a bunch of supers disappearing? Are the incredibles realy this cool with it? I feel like it left in holes from the first movie that coulda been filled in this movie. It might just be that they don't want to push that angle, But it's a shame they can't seem to utilise the full dramatic scope this story presents.

if a third movie comes out I feel like it may make seeing the second movie near redundant.


----------



## Pogo (Jul 7, 2018)

Have you all seen white fang? It's a recent animated film based on a old book about the life of a young wolf growing up and witnessing the different transitions he grows thru in life. From wild animal to domestication. It's pretty good.


----------



## FurryHouseWife (Jul 7, 2018)

Pogo said:


> Have you all seen white fang? It's a recent animated film based on a old book about the life of a young wolf growing up and witnessing the different transitions he grows thru in life. From wild animal to domestication. It's pretty good.


Is that the new netflix original? I'll have to check it out!


----------



## Pogo (Jul 7, 2018)

FurryHouseWife said:


> Is that the new netflix original? I'll have to check it out!


That's the one.


----------



## MrPhox (Jul 12, 2018)

Batman Ninja 

Grod (the gorilla) was in Arcam and created a time machine. He and many of the criminal plus Batman and his "kids" where also send back in time. As intelligent the gorilla his he could not inside like 2 years created giant robot of thanks castles with Gatling guns fire arm in a medieval Japan. 

The animation still remind me of the new mini series of Transformers. The movie is entertaining but so not realist in anyway. Batman relying too much on his technologies that he forgot how to do anything without them. The Joker know his so well that he predicts Batman's action and beat him.

But one thing I find annoying his those criminals (Joker, Two face, and the others are keep alive like they could be change back to normal citizen or just keep for ever (until they escape again and again). Why not execute them all? They are dangerous psychopath/sociopath and you keep them alive so they can escape?


----------



## Pandox_Paradox (Jul 13, 2018)

Recently re-watched Office Space with someone who had never watched it and I have to say: this movie held up great! Still funny and relatable if you've ever worked an office job (haha)  Think of it as an R-rated version of 'The Office' with a dash of redneck tossed in.


----------



## smolsketch (Jul 13, 2018)

I recently saw the Incredibles 2 and I enjoyed the mid 20th century vibe the film had. My favorite character would have to be Voyd.


----------



## Alopecoid (Jul 15, 2018)

I just watched Princess Mononoke for the first time and I loved it. I've seen some of Miyazaki's work before, so I knew it would be high-quality, but wow. I mean it's just spellbinding. Beautiful animation and music, well-developed characters, and a message (man must live in harmony with nature or suffer the consequences) that sadly is more relevant than ever. Some of the shots (dunno if you still use that term in animation) were so epic and badass I already want to draw them. Really love all the quiet, powerful moments in this movie. Highly recommend it.


----------



## theawakening (Jul 15, 2018)

sponge out of water... why?


----------



## MrPhox (Jul 15, 2018)

I just watch a animation call "Battle for Terra (2007, 2009 in the USA)" 

A peaceful alien planet faces annihilation, as the homeless remainder of the human race sets its eyes on Terra. Mala, a rebellious Terrian teenager, will do everything she can to stop it.


----------



## Pandox_Paradox (Jul 16, 2018)

Does Kung Fury count? I hope it counts, because the use of CGI animation and stupid puns makes it a great movie imho


----------



## Ravofox (Jul 16, 2018)

Alopecoid said:


> I just watched Princess Mononoke for the first time and I loved it. I've seen some of Miyazaki's work before, so I knew it would be high-quality, but wow. I mean it's just spellbinding. Beautiful animation and music, well-developed characters, and a message (man must live in harmony with nature or suffer the consequences) that sadly is more relevant than ever. Some of the shots (dunno if you still use that term in animation) were so epic and badass I already want to draw them. Really love all the quiet, powerful moments in this movie. Highly recommend it.



One of my favourite movies ever!!!!

As for me, the most recent movie I've seen as far as i can remember is I, Tonya, really liked it, and it was great to see the context of the whole kneecapping affair.


----------



## MrPhox (Jul 16, 2018)

Dead Space downfall (2008)

Its a anime that is weird, violent and stupid.


----------



## MrPhox (Jul 16, 2018)

Watch Get Squirrely (2015)

Not a bad story, but the faces of the squirrels are weird. You can see the main character naked at the beginning ^^


----------



## MrPhox (Jul 17, 2018)

A Warrior's Tail (2015)/Hero quest/Savva

Its a good 3D animation from Russia double in English.

You have hyena that are a bit weird and rainbow colored at the beginning, you have a white wolf who's so cute ^^

its a good movie to watch, I like the stories,  its well made.

One think I notice, the monkeys look a lot like gremlins from the movie gremlins but they are not green ^^


----------



## MrPhox (Jul 21, 2018)

I have watch Dogs isle and its interesting.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 21, 2018)

Recently finished watching Clive Barkers Hellraiser. Pretty dark and gory demon movie with some great costume designs.


----------



## MrPhox (Jul 28, 2018)

I watch The black hole from Disney (1979) and the movie is not very good.

I watch some stuff about the movie and its fun that the consider  the title to be racist and sexist "the black hole" That movie was made because Disney wanted to have a sci-fi movie like Star Wars, but miss it.

I don't know how much it cost compare to Star Wars, but the problem is the actors and the story could have been work more.


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Jul 28, 2018)

I have seen the documentary about colonisation. Does that count?


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jul 29, 2018)

Mission Impossible - Fallout
I'm definitely renting the next one since the last great MI movie I saw was Ghost Protocol, now I just think they're declining in quality.


----------



## Flumpor (Aug 5, 2018)

I don't know why I haven't posted here yet, but as someone who watches a ton of movies I could be here and fill out the next few pages, but I just want to start with the last Film I've seen and it was The First Purge.
Now I always enjoyed the Purge movies, they are dumb but each one has something going for it. The first one had some very fun over the top performances, but they were ultimately a pretty fun watch due to a degree of stupid originality, as in the premise is stupid, but you can do a lot with it. The second one had really good camera work and I think a lot of the backlash is the same as from the first movie, but it actually took the concept and changed subgenre from being trapped to an actual survival. Election Year was insanely over the top and is the most B-Movie out of them all. And this one has something none of the others have, something that makes it unique... It's boring.

After 3 they take themselves seriously again when the best thing was always how to make fun of these movies, also it's slow and at times paced like a drama and then things happen quickly. The pacing is all over the place. They want to go more into detail of the why this is happening, when this premise is so ridiculous that you really don't need it and all.


----------



## Simo (Aug 5, 2018)

I re-watched one of my favorite films a few days ago, Minnie & Moskowitz, by John Cassavetes, and it seemed even better than I recalled. The weird, gritty way he portrays basic emotion, the raw humor, the spontaneity...I like this sort of film; it almost feels like there was no script, and the scenes were just shot once, even though, the opening scene in the diner was shot maybe 20 times...and yet...it feels natural, and unrehearsed. Probably one of the more lighthearted films he made, but a solid 10 from a fussy film skunk : )


----------



## Yetanotherfemboyfox (Aug 5, 2018)

watched King Arthur: Legend of the Sword, and I'll tell you it's got promising story that they don't do much of anything with. in addition you've got paper thin character development, a unlikable main character who's drive is 'beat up the bad guys', forgettable secondary characters, a number of mysterious powerful magical artifacts that I'm supposed to care about but can't do to the lack of description, story, or reason behind them besides the fact that they advance the plot.
in the end, all that was done well was the special effects the animation and the most of all action. and because i'm not a huge fan of action I simply wasn't impressed.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Aug 7, 2018)

Ant Man and the Wasp.


Spoiler



Now I just wonder where Scott is going to pop out now - the past or the future.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Aug 7, 2018)

Saw Annihilation. Wasnt that bad.


----------



## Whimsycal (Aug 7, 2018)

Recently I rewatched The Last Samurai, is still as good as I remember it. I love the whole feel in the movie


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Aug 7, 2018)

Whimsycal said:


> Recently I rewatched The Last Samurai, is still as good as I remember it. I love the whole feel in the movie


That is a good movie.


----------



## MrPhox (Sep 16, 2018)

Next Gen (2018) 

its a, hmm well its not a anime since its not Japaneses, so its a cartoon cgi?

Anyway its a great movie of a little girl who's angry at everyone, mostly at her mother because her dad move out and later because he die. She find a unfinished robot (in a world where robot are everywhere and almost everything) who return her lost back sac to her.


----------



## MrPhox (Oct 15, 2018)

I just watch Teen Titans go! To the movies and its funny. Its a good pas time.


----------



## TabbyTomCat (Oct 15, 2018)

I can watch Kubrick's movies again and again and always notice something hilarious I missed before.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Nov 18, 2018)

None of you have seen a movie in a month? Really?
I saw Fantastic Beasts - The Crimes of Grindelwald, thankfully one of family members brought me to see it.
Never would I thought I would be super bored of watching something related to Harry Potter through the entirety of the movie.
It's safe to say I'm renting the next three of these because this movie gets a solid 3/10.


----------



## Scales42 (Nov 18, 2018)

NerdyMunk said:


> None of you have seen a movie in a month? Really?
> I saw Fantastic Beasts - The Crimes of Grindelwald, thankfully one of family members brought me to see it.
> Never would I thought I would be super bored of watching something related to Harry Potter through the entirety of the movie.
> It's safe to say I'm renting the next three of these because this movie gets a solid 3/10.


I saw it on friday. ^^


----------



## Paolite (Nov 18, 2018)

NerdyMunk said:


> None of you have seen a movie in a month? Really?
> I saw Fantastic Beasts - The Crimes of Grindelwald, thankfully one of family members brought me to see it.
> Never would I thought I would be super bored of watching something related to Harry Potter through the entirety of the movie.
> It's safe to say I'm renting the next three of these because this movie gets a solid 3/10.


I'm going to see it next tuesday or thursday with friends. I hope it isn't as bad as you say.


----------



## Scales42 (Nov 18, 2018)

Paolite said:


> I'm going to see it next tuesday or thursday with friends. I hope it isn't as bad as you say.


I have mixed feelings about it.


----------



## Paolite (Nov 18, 2018)

Scales42 said:


> I have mixed feelings about it.


Well, if it's really that bad I'll have a lot to talk about with my friends.


----------



## Scales42 (Nov 18, 2018)

Paolite said:


> Well, if it's really that bad I'll have a lot to talk about with my friends.


I can provide answers to pretty much anything regarding the movie. I analyzed the SH&% out of it, because I wasnt sure wether to like the movie or not.


----------



## Paolite (Nov 18, 2018)

Scales42 said:


> I can provide answers to pretty much anything regarding the movie. I analyzed the SH&% out of it, because I wasnt sure wether to like the movie or not.


First I want to see the movie. The questions will come later.


----------



## Scales42 (Nov 18, 2018)

Paolite said:


> First I want to see the movie. The questions will come later.


I give it a 5 out of 10.  +1 for Nagini (because snek) ^^


----------



## Alopecoid (Nov 24, 2018)

I watched Nausicaa of the Valley of the Wind a couple weeks ago. It was amazing. Like every Ghibli movie I've seen so far.


----------



## MrPhox (Dec 8, 2018)

I saw Taxi 5, its  a good French movie ( saw one mistake with the English sub titles, the police chief tell him "La ferme" with mean "shut up", but the writhed "the farm") 

I try to watch a movie call "Master Kun-Fu 3" I think that's the name? Anyway the animation and the story are bad, almost amateurs. 

I just watch Rabbit school guardians of the golden egg. Its from 2017 and a good movie. It another European movie.  Anyway its a good animation 

There a few foxes in that movie ^^


----------



## Tovey (Dec 9, 2018)

NerdyMunk said:


> None of you have seen a movie in a month? Really?
> I saw Fantastic Beasts - The Crimes of Grindelwald, thankfully one of family members brought me to see it.
> Never would I thought I would be super bored of watching something related to Harry Potter through the entirety of the movie.
> It's safe to say I'm renting the next three of these because this movie gets a solid 3/10.


 I saw this when it came out and,

Same. So disappointed...JKR what are you even doing?


----------



## Clippit (Dec 9, 2018)

I won't give away the movie's name, but it was a horror/thriller film which ended with every starring getting murdered by an unknown figure, like, it was totally a guy but they never showed his face, so it was ambiguous at best. It was kinda cool because it's rare to see situations like these in movies, but it also leaves you kinda bummed, y'know?


----------



## CrookedCroc (Dec 10, 2018)

Just saw Break it Bart 2 Electric Boogaloo.
I expected it to be nothing more than a Disney/Social media advertisemen, I was right.


----------



## MrPhox (Dec 10, 2018)

I just watch Charming (2018) its a good animation with good music and good story. 

I forgot to say that I also watch last week Wreak it Ralph: Break the internet. its very good movie. I give it a 10/10


----------



## MrPhox (Dec 10, 2018)

I just watch Luis and the aliens.

Its another animation from Luxembourg and its a funny movie.


----------



## MrPhox (Dec 27, 2018)

The Associate 1996.

A very good movie to watch or re watch .


----------



## AppleButt (Dec 27, 2018)

I went to see Spider-Man into the Spider Verse yesterday.

I loved it!  The animation was nice, it was funny, loved the Stan Lee cameo, cast was good, and you could tell they really put some heart into making it.

And on a personal note, a guy (Swae Lee) I knew in high school sang a song in the movie.  Was neat hearing his voice on the big screen.

8/10 would recommend.

My only complaints were I think that The Kingpin’s design was kinda weird and I didn’t  like it, and the pig Spider-Man was just silly and the movie could have gone without him.


----------



## Cannabiskitty (Dec 28, 2018)

AppleButt said:


> I went to see Spider-Man into the Spider Verse yesterday.
> 
> I loved it!  The animation was nice, it was funny, loved the Stan Lee cameo, cast was good, and you could tell they really put some heart into making it.
> 
> ...



Wait wait wait wait wait...

You knew Swae Lee in high school? That's super cool. That sounds like an awesome way to experience the film.


----------



## AppleButt (Dec 28, 2018)

Cannabiskitty said:


> Wait wait wait wait wait...
> 
> You knew Swae Lee in high school? That's super cool. That sounds like an awesome way to experience the film.



Yep I did.  It’s been trippy haha.  I never get used to hearing him on the radio.

I wasn’t friends with him or anything, but I did have a couple of classes with him, and I talked to him a lot after PE class cause we happened to be going the same direction. 

And I was in marching band with his brother (Slim Jimmy) that sings with him in Rae Sremmurd.  It feels too weird calling them by their stage names though.  I will always remember them by their real names Khalif and Aaquil.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Dec 28, 2018)

The most recent movie I watched which I haven't seen was Black Panther.
It was ok.


----------



## Cannabiskitty (Dec 28, 2018)

AppleButt said:


> Yep I did.  It’s been trippy haha.  I never get used to hearing him on the radio.
> 
> I wasn’t friends with him or anything, but I did have a couple of classes with him, and I talked to him a lot after PE class cause we happened to be going the same direction.
> 
> And I was in marching band with his brother (Slim Jimmy) that sings with him in Rae Sremmurd.  It feels too weird calling them by their stage names though.  I will always remember them by their real names Khalif and Aaquil.



And now I officially have the song Black Beatles stuck in my head..


----------



## MrPhox (Jan 4, 2019)

I try to watch a movie call "Wheely 2018" Its just a bad copy imitation of Disney's Cars. They try to make him a bit like in Cars, but more stupid. Not as stupid as (don't remember the name of the towing truck) but kinda a moron who stop when he's too ahead of the other racer instead of continuing because he's doing something else.

Simply after watching less that 20 minutes of it you grow tired of that character. A really bad imitation of Cars.


----------



## bhutrflai (Jan 4, 2019)

AppleButt said:


> I went to see Spider-Man into the Spider Verse yesterday.
> 
> I loved it!  The animation was nice, it was funny, loved the Stan Lee cameo, cast was good, and you could tell they really put some heart into making it.
> 
> ...


We saw it xmas day!! We laughed, we raved, we cried. Thought they did an excellent job, Stan was proud I'm sure! And now there's a ton of new worlds to take Spidey to!

I agree about the pig, but the addition of Nic Cage was perfect!!


----------



## bhutrflai (Jan 4, 2019)

We just watched The Judge. 

Robert Duvall, Robert Downey Jr, Billy Bob Thornton. Small town judge runs over a man on a bicycle. Was it intentional or not?? 

Great movie!! Tear jerker from hell!!


----------



## BackPaw (Jan 4, 2019)

Last one I saw was also Spider-Verse.  Seen it twice now too.  So many little references that passed me by on the first viewing made total sense on the repeat.


----------



## AppleButt (Jan 4, 2019)

bhutrflai said:


> We saw it xmas day!! We laughed, we raved, we cried. Thought they did an excellent job, Stan was proud I'm sure! And now there's a ton of new worlds to take Spidey to!
> 
> I agree about the pig, but the addition of Nic Cage was perfect!!



I agree!

And one thing I meant to note is that I don’t like super hero movies much at all, so getting me to love one is  a feat in itself.

The last one I absolutely loved was “The Dark Knight”


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jan 4, 2019)

I finally saw Venom. It was meh.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jan 4, 2019)

I watched Escape to the Legion with Bear Grylls. I don't know how close that was to the real deal, but I wouldn't last for 5 minutes there.
fml.


----------



## BackPaw (Jan 4, 2019)

AppleButt said:


> I agree!
> 
> And one thing I meant to note is that I don’t like super hero movies much at all, so getting me to love one is  a feat in itself.
> 
> The last one I absolutely loved was “The Dark Knight”


Spider-Verse is just so visually stunning though.  The New York scenes are so well done, and there's so many other bits and pieces in the way it's animated (e.g. BAGEL!) that are so cleverly done it's difficult not to be massively impressed watching it if only to appreciate the art.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 4, 2019)

BackPaw said:


> Spider-Verse is just so visually stunning though.  The New York scenes are so well done, and there's so many other bits and pieces in the way it's animated (e.g. BAGEL!) that are so cleverly done it's difficult not to be massively impressed watching it if only to appreciate the art.


I am pawsitive Stan Lee was impressed with it before he passed! Rest In Peace Stan!


----------



## BackPaw (Jan 4, 2019)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I am pawsitive Stan Lee was impressed with it before he passed! Rest In Peace Stan!


I got quite teary eyed with his cameo in this one, knowing it's the last one he would have seen even if not the last one he filmed.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 4, 2019)

BackPaw said:


> I got quite teary eyed with his cameo in this one, knowing it's the last one he would have seen even if not the last one he filmed.


Me and my whole crew did.


----------



## bhutrflai (Jan 4, 2019)

BackPaw said:


> Spider-Verse is just so visually stunning though.  The New York scenes are so well done, and there's so many other bits and pieces in the way it's animated (e.g. BAGEL!) that are so cleverly done it's difficult not to be massively impressed watching it if only to appreciate the art.


Absolutely! They way it was drawn, like a living graphic novel, was impressive!! 



AppleButt said:


> I agree!
> 
> And one thing I meant to note is that I don’t like super hero movies much at all, so getting me to love one is  a feat in itself.
> 
> The last one I absolutely loved was “The Dark Knight”


I'm not much of one either, tbh. I've watched a lot over the years and I enjoy them, but not a big fan. 

I love The Dark Night though. It is a brilliant masterpiece!! Heath Ledger was a wonderful actor & took the joker to a whole new level! Creeps me out sometimes to watch his performance! Damn, it sucks that he's gone. I've loved all his movies.


----------



## Starbeak (Jan 5, 2019)

Warning my opinions contain spoilers, open them on your own discretion:

Recently saw: 



Spoiler: Venom



It wasn't too bad. It wasn't great, but it wasn't bad. I think the fight scenes could have lasted a bit longer, the build to it needed some pizzazz as well. The credit music was also just okay. At least it set us up for Into the Spiderverse, in which I have yet to see.



Just yesterday I saw: 



Spoiler: Axl



Like dawwwwwwwwww. Who wouldn't like an AI Pupper by there side?? This movie was good. It reminded me so much of Short Circuit mixed with Chappie. The ending also got me, but I held it together because I assumed a 



Spoiler: Big Hero 6



where the AI would be uploaded to something where the protagonist will put it into another AI machine


 moment would happen. I was half-right on my assumption and felt good about that lol xD


----------



## A Lurker at the Threshold (Jan 7, 2019)

I recently watched The Ballad of Buster Scruggs and while I did laugh at times, I thought that it came across as a bit too depressing.


Spoiler: Buster



I kinda wish Buster hadn't gotten blown away that early in the film, but at least it wasn't as bleak as The Meal Ticket.


----------



## furryswag (Jan 9, 2019)

I was watching the first few Fast and Furious movies and all I could think about was the cost of all the car repairs. I feel like I'm getting old lol.


----------



## GatoYBeans (Jan 24, 2019)

The Last movie I remember seeing in Theather was Aquaman and damn it looks so amazing even more when you are pretty chopped! Also a recent movie I watched at home with the fam would be Mad Max Fury Road; dumbass cousin should have asked because I own the movie in a deluxe 4K box with the blu ray and damn was it nice seeing it on the 4K TV I bought for the living room


----------



## Bink (Jan 24, 2019)

Lately I’ve watched Nausicca of the Valley of the Wind, I loved the unique take on the post-apocalypse type movie. 

One movie that I saw recently that really moved me though was Wolf Children. It was both uplifting and heartbreaking at the same time. I highly recommend it, especially if you’re into Japanese type films like Ghiblis (I’m not much into anime myself but love these “types” of Japanese movies)


----------



## GatoYBeans (Jan 24, 2019)

Bink said:


> Lately I’ve watched Nausicca of the Valley of the Wind, I loved the unique take on the post-apocalypse type movie.
> 
> One movie that I saw recently that really moved me though was Wolf Children. It was both uplifting and heartbreaking at the same time. I highly recommend it, especially if you’re into Japanese type films like Ghiblis (I’m not much into anime myself but love these “types” of Japanese movies)


Isn't that the guys who made the movies Spirited Away and Howls Moving Castle


----------



## Bink (Jan 24, 2019)

GatoYBeans said:


> Isn't that the guys who made the movies Spirited Away and Howls Moving Castle


Yes! There are loads of movies that are less popular but most of them are amazing in their own way imo. I grew up with a well worn VHS of Totoro, and as a teen Princess Mononoke got me wanting for more!


----------



## GatoYBeans (Jan 24, 2019)

Bink said:


> Yes! There are loads of movies that are less popular but most of them are amazing in their own way imo. I grew up with a well worn VHS of Totoro, and as a teen Princess Mononoke got me wanting for more!


Fire, yeah I remember watching those on TV years ago on Cartoon Network and eventually bought Spirited away on DVD because I like that one the most


----------



## Clippit (Jan 24, 2019)

I watched Arashi no Yoru Ni last night, and I was left wondering how many other furries might've seen it  I had no idea of what to expect from it and its particular artistic style didn't attract me much at first, but it was a pretty nice and tender film all in all, and even visually stunning at times 
another one I enjoyed a lot is A Penguin's Memories, which I also had no idea of what it'd be about, but it ended up being about a really sweet love story with some drama mixed in, and it left me with a really nice feeling at the end  I'd highly recommend it, as I'm sure it's quite underrated, and not hard to find these days; the two of them are up on youtube, in fact


----------



## Keefur (Jan 24, 2019)

I watched War of the Worlds original 1953 movie the other day.  Amazing special effects for the time.


----------



## foussiremix (Jan 24, 2019)

I recently watched bumblebee.
I don't like transformers but the movie was really cool and good.


----------



## Starbeak (Jan 24, 2019)

To the post I liked:

I too watched the anime series a long while back. I didn't know there was also a movie. I fell in wuv with Gabu's character. 



Spoiler: Arashi no Yoru Ni



Knowing that him and Mei had to hide their relationship because it wasn't "normal". It just kind of speaks to me for some reason.



On that note... I saw the following movies but *gasp* I didn't really care for them.

One of those is: 



Spoiler: Pokemon I choose you Pikachu



Woo Boi. What a roller-coaster of bad this was. This may be controversial but hearing Pikachu speak for the first time pulling Ash out of what I think is "Limbo"... I was like: _Yeah, no. He's dead and Pikachu ain't no which that can traverse betwixt both the living and the dead realm... Tf outta here. 
_
The story-line wasn't that interesting either. Team Rocket didn't even do a whole lot and there was not a lot of Meowth time. Where was Misty and Brock?? Is this like an alternate timeline?? Because it did show what happened in the beginning of Indigo League



Spoiler: Pokemon Indigo League



Where Ash woke up late for his first Pokemon and he was 10. It also showed Ash saying his farewells to Butterfree and Charmander being left in the cold by his previous trainer. Glimpses from the things that happened in the Indigo League but without the key characters of Misty and Brock.



I thought this movie would be cannon to the anime but it didn't seem like it was. Needless to say, I was confused as all hell about this film. Not a fan



Another movie I saw recently was 



Spoiler: 2001 A Space odyssey



Okay I had high hopes going into this movie. I remember hearing my family say that this was a good movie. It even won awards and whatnot. I decided to finally take them up on their high praise of this movie.
It started out on the Moon where primates were fighting and arguing with each other and that went on for long time. Until they came across an object that then advanced the plot of the movie.... Or so I thought.

Space. I like space. I came from space.. So naturally I am drawn to it... This movie just started to drag with little dialog on what the astronauts are doing, going and their mission... I thought their mission was to investigate an object on the moon, yet somehow that only last for a little bit. Until somehow, someway Hal 9000 came into play on their way to Jupiter.

Did I like miss something?? Granted the movie never really pulled me in because they slow motioned everything they were doing in space, made me start to drift off and loose interest. Next thing I know, Hal 9000 was disconnected after a brief and slow turn from helpful to harmful. Okay, that is another thing... Why did he turn?? What was the mission he no longer needed humans for?? He is a ship, did he plan on building an army or something?? If so how did he plan on doing this?? What was his ultimate goal??

So many questions on this matter. Gah >.<'

Okay this is where is gets weird... Davey is now going through some psychedelic acid trip through space and finds himself in a museum of himself as he ages. Ultimately it comes full circle again to that obelisk that randomly appeared on this moon as the same one or a different one appeared in space literally out of nowhere.

Idk this movie was all the "wtf" and none of the "Ah that makes sense".



I know there are sequels to this possibly explaining this movie but to me, it just didn't appeal to the hype my family gave this film.

3 More Netflix movies came in today, so I will be back at this again once I watch them xD

I just hope they are much better then the previous 2 I watched.


----------



## Dat Wolf (Feb 1, 2019)

i watched Sully recently. an incredible true story, i remember the exact place i was when it happened. would recommend to anyone


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 2, 2019)

Not a movie but I started watching Luther recently, it's pretty good.


----------



## redfox_81 (Feb 3, 2019)

How to Train Your Dragon: The Hidden World

Story-wise it's by far the weakest of the trilogy, but the ending completely destroyed me.


----------



## Patchclaws (Feb 4, 2019)

i watched a ton of horror movies recently and almost all of them were really bad, but a few were ok. here's my ranking i guess?

best: the house jack built > the tortured > tusk > circle > the invitation > the ritual > gothika (couldn't even finish it) : worst

thats just my personal onion tho
i have a lot of problems with all of them but the ones at the end just held my attention the least
also i think i'm not very interested in supernatural or cult elements in horror movies? anyway i'm gonna keep blasting through these on netflix


----------



## FuzzleTheMintyDog (Feb 4, 2019)

*Ballad of Buster Scruggs. I skipped over it every time because the thumbnail and name made it look like a stupid indie comedy. But I found out it was by the Cohen Brothers so I watched it and it was actually really good. *


----------



## MrPhox (Feb 4, 2019)

I recently watch the  Dragon Ball super Broly 

That film is super cool !

I don't know if any theater in America have it, but I watch it with English sub and its good.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 4, 2019)

MrPhox said:


> I recently watch the  Dragon Ball super Broly
> 
> That film is super cool !
> 
> I don't know if any theater in America have it, but I watch it with English sub and its good.


They aired it in the states too.
Glad they did cuz I also saw it and it was super cool. It had a good amount of humor and I liked how they rehashed brolys background.
But to be blunt, I payed expecting to see a light show and i was not disapointed.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Feb 8, 2019)

Wreck It Ralph.
It was painfully average


----------



## Dat Wolf (Feb 8, 2019)

First man
A triumph of a space movie. Accurately detail history of Neil Armstrong. 10/10


----------



## NerdyMunk (Feb 9, 2019)

Venom.

Really liked it
Spiderman - Into the Spiderverse - Liked it more than I thought I would.

How to Train Your Dragon - The Hidden World - While I think people who follow the series will be pleased, I was expecting better especially after watching the TV series.
For the frequent movie goer who can generally figure out what is going to happen in the movie from the trailer, you won't be suprised.
I.E., super predictable and an okay viewing experience - not a bad movie.
3/5


----------



## aflame (Feb 27, 2019)

went to see dragons 3 I liked it as no one got killed off I thought it was going to make me cry but it didn't and I was glad as I didn't have any tissues ! then straight after went to see happy death day 2U  which was quite a funny horror actually


----------



## Infrarednexus (Feb 27, 2019)

How to Train Your Dragon 3 

Very good film with cute moments and an incredible ending.


----------



## Spicy Cheeto (Feb 28, 2019)

The Greenbook was pretty awesome. I feel like it’s reverse Driving Mrs. Daisy except a lot better than Driving Mrs. Daisy.It reminded me of the pacing of 1990s movies and I truly miss that slow pace style. I really liked that it brought up the issue of not feeling like you belong with your own people because it really does happen. I knew a black girl back in the day that said the same thing but she never mentioned it to anybody else but me because she was afraid of being called an “Uncle Tom”. That scene reminded me of that entire conversation I had with her back in the day when we were only kids. It’s really touching.


----------



## MrPhox (Mar 18, 2019)

I watch Aquaman and its not bad, but not great. Wonder Woman was better, but so far not near as good as any Marvel's movies.


----------



## MrPhox (Apr 15, 2019)

I watch a French movie "Asterix et le secret de la potion magique" Asterix and the secret of the magic potion.

The 3D animation is super, the voices are good and another great story. The druid fall from a tree and taught it was time to find a replacement. A old colleague find out and try to force him to take him as a replacement.

Also I'm watching the return of Mary Poppins. So far is a pale imitation of the original. Imo, the actress that play MP is good, but doesn't have the charm of the original.


----------



## Italo Fox (Apr 16, 2019)

Speaking of French movies, I rewatched The Fifth Element again recently. I'm crazy for world-building stuff and the movie's future is this absurd combination of looney and semi-dystopian. Love the adventure that comes with it, but now I'm just memeing Zorg the past week.


----------



## Hermelinda Marquette (Apr 16, 2019)

I am waiting badly for Avengers The End game.


----------



## butchsquatch (Apr 16, 2019)

I saw the Pet Sematary remake the other day, it was really good! I haven't seen the original though, I'll have to check that out at some point.


----------



## MrPhox (Apr 23, 2019)

I just watch Power Ranger (2017) and it was good!

Its different from the TV shows and its a good movie to watch.


----------



## RossTheRottie (Apr 24, 2019)

I watched Heaven's Gate a couple weeks ago and I'm still having trouble wrapping my head around it.
The visual spectacle of that movie...the scenes with perfect natural lighting where I was asking myself "Is that a matte painting? No, that's an actual shot. That's amazing". Or the scene where he gets off the train towards the beginning and there are hundreds of extras in a large bustling town--a gigantic set that they built that is billowing smoke from rooftop chimneys that I was completely blown away by. There's the rollerskating scene that is one of the more delightful scenes I have seen in some time...the list goes on. 

But in service of what? The script is garbage and completely unfulfilling. You have a pinnacle of epic visual film-making on the one hand with an interesting story concept based on real events but the actual fleshed our script is completely meh, uninteresting, unfulfilling, and straight-up boring. I couldn't have cared less when characters died because I had no emotional investment in them, not even the protagonist. I watched the short (relatively speaking) version and I'll have to get my hands on the original "extended" cut to get some closure on this, but it is odd to be so deeply ambivalent on one of the most visually striking westerns ever made.


----------



## Rusty_Raccoon (Apr 28, 2019)

RossTheRottie said:


> I watched Heaven's Gate a couple weeks ago and I'm still having trouble wrapping my head around it.
> The visual spectacle of that movie...the scenes with perfect natural lighting where I was asking myself "Is that a matte painting? No, that's an actual shot. That's amazing". Or the scene where he gets off the train towards the beginning and there are hundreds of extras in a large bustling town--a gigantic set that they built that is billowing smoke from rooftop chimneys that I was completely blown away by. There's the rollerskating scene that is one of the more delightful scenes I have seen in some time...the list goes on.
> 
> But in service of what? The script is garbage and completely unfulfilling. You have a pinnacle of epic visual film-making on the one hand with an interesting story concept based on real events but the actual fleshed our script is completely meh, uninteresting, unfulfilling, and straight-up boring. I couldn't have cared less when characters died because I had no emotional investment in them, not even the protagonist. I watched the short (relatively speaking) version and I'll have to get my hands on the original "extended" cut to get some closure on this, but it is odd to be so deeply ambivalent on one of the most visually striking westerns ever made.


I haven't seen it, but the 1966 movie adaptation of the book War and Peace might be what you're looking for, big spectacle with a good story.

War and Peace (1966) - IMDb

It's also like 7 hours long.

I should watch it


----------



## Trndsttr (Apr 30, 2019)

I saw Endgame! No spoilers, but Valkyrie is still my favorite character. It’s so good that me and my friend are probably going to go see it again in the theater. Epic conclusion, emotional stuff, and amazing overall. Definitely my new favorite movie.


----------



## Rant (Apr 30, 2019)

I re-watcched Robot Carnival for shits and giggles.


----------



## Trndsttr (Apr 30, 2019)

Trndsttr said:


> I saw Endgame! No spoilers, but Valkyrie is still my favorite character. It’s so good that me and my friend are probably going to go see it again in the theater. Epic conclusion, emotional stuff, and amazing overall. Definitely my new favorite movie.


Oh and in case you are wondering, yes, Valkyrie gets extra love for having the same name as my fursona. But you know, she’s cool anyways.


----------



## JillianCorvus (May 1, 2019)

Tideland by Terry Gilliam. It was uh... an experience. An incredibly well-crafted film that manages to catch almost perfectly the way children's imaginations work and how they can buffer kids from some of the worst parts of life, but daaaaaamn I have never wanted a responsible adult to show up and call the cops in a movie so much IN MY LIFE. Definitely not an easy watch and comes with a bag o' warnings for anyone with any sort of trauma.

The scene with the fairies inside the ribcage was unexpectedly hilarious though. Grotesque, but hilarious.


----------



## Starbeak (May 1, 2019)

Oops I fell off of this thread for a bit lol

I have a few Netflix movies sitting by my TV waiting to be watched.

I will edit them in once I watch them.

I decided to watch a few streaming movies over the weekend and went to watch one in theaters yesterday.

Here is what I saw so far: Warning... Open spoilers on own discretion!!

*Netflix Streaming: *


Spoiler: 9



Tim Burton had a hand in this? It appears so. I enjoyed this movie. The ending in-particular was what really sealed the deal on my enjoyment. The story-line was solid with one major question. Why did 9 insert the stone into the machine when he clearly saw the robot cat try to do the same thing?? Either way, hell of a film. Good job Burton <3


 Highly recommended
*
Netflix Streaming: *


Spoiler: Next Gen



Wow. This is one of the very few movies that actually had me tearing up. Not even End Game (would get to that in a bit) has done that. Phenomenal film. The premise is that technology, if advanced to quickly, can result in consequences. Mai (Main protagonist) had a rough upbringing and almost goes full villainy before she met "Stupid Robot" or "7723" and the twist ending was amazing.

I am a fan of movies about AI and this solidifies it.

The comedy was a bit cheesy but it didn't take away from the story. I was amazed at how well this movie was done and how it captured the emotions of every character. Great movie <3


 Strongly recommended

*Theaters: *


Spoiler: Avengers End Game



This movie was pretty good. (I think it needed more action sequences and Rocket, but that is just personal preference) 

It had a lot of good character development of Thanos and his motivation throughout the film. The fighting scenes felt short but there was a lot going on leading up to the final battle which is acceptable ... Because plot.

I am not a super fan of time travel movies but this one made sense (Not the whole science aspect of it, but the reason as to why they wanted to do it).

The comedy portion of it wasn't really needed but it was welcome in some parts of the film.

The story-line was great and ended the chapter of Captain America and Iron Man in a respectable fashion.

Good movie <3


 Highly recommended

*Netflix Rental: *


Spoiler: Replicas



Coming off of a nice Triple Decker of awesome films. I received this movie as my next one to watch. ... It was:

Meh.

It was something to watch, nothing too spectacular about it. It is a shame really, but I couldn't get into it.

It was about human cloning and I was just questioning his motive as to why doesn't he just try to call for help first then un-ethically experiment or something.

Wasn't into the lack of emotions or character development here. Not really my thing


 Not recommended

*Netflix Rental: *


Spoiler: Alpha



Not a bad film. It is all in subtitles. The story-line was good but the ending got me like: "Um, yeah maybe in fantasy land can this work"... But for the story alone, I would recommend this movie to those who like suspense.

Warning though, this film made me uneasy at times due to the setting of the movie. 


 Slightly recommended

===

Welp. When I watch my other movies I will post them here / edit them in (If i remember lol)


----------



## MrPhox (May 15, 2019)

I just watch Bat Man VS  T.M.N.T.

That movie is cool! 

If you ever think Joker was dangerous, well he's nothing compare to Shredder ^^


----------



## MrPhox (May 19, 2019)

I just watch Sheep and wolfs 2 in French, its a great movie ^^

I like the new sheep, she's cute and the vixen also ^^


----------



## MrPhox (Jun 3, 2019)

I just watch Shazam! 

Its a great movie, better that Captain Marvel. Well its not hard to beat.


----------



## Godzilla (Jun 4, 2019)

Keeping these brief and spoiler free because I’m feeling quite lazy and bad 

Watched Her on Netflix 
I loved the cinematography, beautiful colors to add to the ambiance, an attractive movie to look at. I quickly grew to care for the characters so deeply, and was absolutely engrossed in it, didn’t even notice the time passing. 

Watched Buster’s Mal Heart
I highly recommend this one just because it struck me on such a deep personal level
First let me just say it is not a religious movie but keep in mind that it’s: 
Hard to interpret the deeper meaning especially if you don’t have prior religious knowledge. Those who do have religious knowledge will probably interpret the movie closer to the director’s intentions, but still enjoyable even if you lack religious experience. It’s not a religious movie but there’s heavy themes of religion throughout and a lot of symbolism. 
I had watched it after a friend who never grew up around religion or knew anything about Catholicism recommended it to me. He didn’t even realize it had religious themes when he told me to watch it. 
I was raised catholic so all the symbols and signs were very clear to me, which made the movie so much more personal and incredible. 
Also rami malek! 

Rewatched Moonlight 
Still got me the second time, downloaded the soundtrack as well, the end credits song is incredibly and ties up the movie so well 

Watched Brokeback Mountain 
So much emotion in this one 
Themes of longing really get to me, the ending especially being very depressing. Well, it’s a goddamn bitch of an unsatisfactory situation. 

Watched Godzilla KOTM 
GO WATCH GODZILLA IN THEATERS!!! 
The humans really suck I’ll be honest but MONSTERS. WHO CARES ABOUT HUMANS!! ITS GODZILLA!!BIG.


----------



## AbleFur (Jun 4, 2019)

I also watched Godzilla KOTM. It was fooking EPIC--not the human storyline, that part wavered between being meh to average and was overall kinda boring. But yes. The monsters. They were great and the battles were awesome. Hail the king!


----------



## MrPhox (Jun 11, 2019)

I watch Avengers end game.

Kinda surprise to the end, I was not expecting it. But I see that Captain Marvel was not that strong. She can destroyed a space ship, but one guy was stronger that her.


----------



## MrPhox (Jun 12, 2019)

I watch Grand theft auto (1977)

I also just watch Gone in 60 seconds (1974)

Both movie are on You Tube and both are great movies


----------



## RyejekG (Jun 13, 2019)

I have watched Detective pikachu. Really good film loved it. Also loved the soundtrack and the easter eggs linking other even none pokemon films.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 16, 2019)

I watched Baby Driver recently. I thought the whole things was very well put together; it was very artistic and it had tender moments, as well as having a lot of enjoyable action.

It did have Kevin Spacey in it, and I felt slightly uncomfortable that the film's creators decided that they'd give a role to a serial molester. That was the only major flaw I perceived though. It was a good movie.



MrPhox said:


> I watch Avengers end game.
> 
> Kinda surprise to the end, I was not expecting it. But I see that Captain Marvel was not that strong. She can destroyed a space ship, but one guy was stronger that her.



I enjoyed this movie too. Unfortunately the Marvel cinematic universe has *so many* films that I haven't seen some of the films which introduce some of the characters.


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Jun 16, 2019)

Aside from the original 1954 Godzilla, and possibly Shin Godzilla is there actually a Godzilla movie with a human plot anyone cares about?


----------



## Anthrasmagoria (Jun 16, 2019)

Rusty_Raccoon said:


> Saw something called Tetsuo, the Iron Man (1989), and it sure was something. Fuckin weird Japanese horror film about some guy turning into an abomination of metal and flesh by someone called The Metal Fetishist. It was some weird ass shit, but I genuinely think it was pretty good. Gonna give it a rewatch at some point, and also the movie is just on YouTube:



I love this movie! Very, _very_ weird. Especially the ending. Lol!


----------



## RossTheRottie (Jun 21, 2019)

I watched a movie called _Awakenings_ which I had somehow never heard of despite it starring Robin Williams and Robert DeNiro. Its about a group of catatonic patients in a chronic hospital that suffered a rare form of encephalitis decades prior that left them in a catatonic state and Robin Williams comes up with a (then) revolutionary way to treat them. It was sort of a heart-wrenching story but I think it is well worth watching, if for no other reason than to remember that Robin Williams was an excellent dramatic actor.

I also finally watched _The Plague Dogs_ and it was pretty fantastic. I loved the characters, the animation was wonderful, and despite already knowing how it ended it made me so, so very sad I almost cried. We're approaching Fry's Dog level of sadness with this ending. 
I suppose you could make the case that I'm a bit biased in my praise of this film, but there's a great character for the foxen among us as well.


----------



## Sam Wamm (Jun 24, 2019)

i saw a Marvel movie marathon.

i was every color of unimpressed.


----------



## Catdog (Jun 25, 2019)

I watched AXL for some unknown reason recently with my girlfriend. It's pretty decent for an obvious ET plot (kid meets secret thing, must try to hide secret thing, thing is hunted by government officials and a bully) BUT...... *drumroll*....the robot dog, the BEST part of the movie...is really underpowered. Seriously. They hype him up as this big dangerous thing but bullets and fire can stop it. That's really whack, man. You can't tell me the cool robot dog can be stopped with _guns_. Come on.


----------



## AppleButt (Jun 27, 2019)

Toy Story 4

At first I was dreading that they were making a fourth one. 

However, it turned out really well and I’m happy with it.


----------



## MrPhox (Jul 8, 2019)

Yesterday I went to see Pikachu detective. 

Its a good movie to see, I like Mewtwo, he's cute ^^


----------



## MrPhox (Jul 8, 2019)

I also re watch the original Robocop and its still a great movie. I like the scene at the end when Murphy tell the CEO or OCP that he can't arrest a employee of the OCP and he became the hostage, then say loudly that he's fire. The  4 directive is no longer valid so Murphy can shoot him.


----------



## Doodle Bunny (Jul 8, 2019)

I keep watching Insidious over and over again. Sometimes I do this with The Conjuring as well.

I have no clue why. I just crave spooky ghost stories all the time.


----------



## MrPhox (Jul 13, 2019)

*Alita: Battle Angel (2019)*

That movie is super cool! Great FX and a great story with it.


----------



## Than0s (Jul 13, 2019)

Avengers endgame. It was horrendous


----------



## WXYZ (Jul 13, 2019)

Since I watch films only occasionally, I have to stretch the definition of "recently" and say that the last one I've watched was _Adolescence of Utena_ around two months ago or so. I liked the film, although it got weirder near the end, when people started turning into cars. The moving scenery was visually stunning, and the characters didn't disappoint. It isn't the kind of film that everyone should watch. Some of the themes are obviously meant for a mature audience, and I do understand why some compare it to _The End of Evangelion_. _The End of Evangelion_ is tones darker, though.


----------



## Willow (Jul 15, 2019)

Pretty sure the last movie I actually watched was Spice World, which is a movie about the Spice Girls. It's incredible because it's an hour and a half long movie where absolutely nothing happens and yet is still entertaining just by how absurd it is


----------



## MaelstromEyre (Jul 17, 2019)

I just finished Bohemian Rhapsody.

I enjoyed it but don't think it deserved the critical acclaim it received.  I think most people just liked it because of all the music - which is understandable, because Queen is a legend of a band - but the movie itself wasn't FANTASTIC.  Good, but I'm in no hurry to see it again.


----------



## MrPhox (Jul 27, 2019)

I re watch Beverly Hills cops 1 and 2. I will continue to re watch the 3.

I just watch the new MIB and its super cool!

But at the end scene it remind me of BTTF  when the flying Delorean was going to the future.


----------



## StAvery (Jul 28, 2019)

I recently watched We Need to Talk About Kevin with Tilda Swinton and Ezra Miller. It's a rough watch. I was affected by it at first, but then I took the time to its implications regarding motherhood and neurodivergence and they are. Not great.


----------



## MrPhox (Jul 28, 2019)

I'm trying to watch Godzilla king of the monsters, but I find the humans in it so stupid! I'm having problem to keep watching it, you just want the humans to die and leave the monsters alone.


----------



## StAvery (Jul 29, 2019)

Oh! I also watched Isle of Dogs recently! I wasn't a huge fan of the clumsily conveyed (via some NOT GREAT dialogue) Japanese setting; but the animation and models are genuinely beautiful and 



Spoiler



Chief


 almost made me cry at three different points of the movie, so there's that.


----------



## RossTheRottie (Aug 4, 2019)

I just watched Dragged Across Concrete which was pretty good. The same director has two other movies I highly recommend--Bone Tomahawk and Brawl in Cell Block 99 were both excellent.
First of all, the cinematography in this movie is great. Not every shot is a masterpiece or anything but you always know what's happening on screen and it tells the story in a very cohesive way that will never leave you wondering why they made that particular choice. The characters are complex and their motivations are not always clear which leaves you actively thinking about the film--this is not a passive viewing experience. This is also not a hand-holding film. I like how all the pieces don't come together until mid-way through the movie and the characters are left to a significant level of development before the main plot really gets going. 
This movie has gotten some negative buzz around the internet because the characters are deeply flawed, but I felt like they were entirely believable. That's the way people are, that's realistic, movies shouldn't be populated by characters you agree with and like to serve as positive affirmation for your point of view. Good movies should challenge you rather than make you feel safe and I like movies that challenge me.


----------



## Kuwamochi (Aug 4, 2019)

I watched Detective Pikachu a few nights ago. Very stunning special effects, kind of silly but still touching storyline. The pacing was janky but it was overall a good comfort movie.


----------



## MrPhox (Aug 6, 2019)

I watch Team America again and I love the beginning, they are in Paris France and they want to stop the terrorist, but they do more damage that the terrorist. One want to shoot one of the terrorist with a rocket launcher/ bazooka and miss him, his rocket hit one of the foot of the Eiffel tower and the tower collapse on the Art de Triumph destroying both. One of the other terrorist seek refuge in the museum of Louvre and the woman in the fighter launch a rocket in the museum to kill the terrorist and destroying the museum at the same time.

Team America tell the French peoples that they save them from the terrorist, you see the destruction they did and the face the French peoples do is just so funny ^^

The terrorist have done nothing but Team America have cause the damages to the city all alone.


----------



## insertgenericnamehere1 (Aug 10, 2019)

MrPhox said:


> I watch Team America again and I love the beginning, they are in Paris France and they want to stop the terrorist, but they do more damage that the terrorist. One want to shoot one of the terrorist with a rocket launcher/ bazooka and miss him, his rocket hit one of the foot of the Eiffel tower and the tower collapse on the Art de Triumph destroying both. One of the other terrorist seek refuge in the museum of Louvre and the woman in the fighter launch a rocket in the museum to kill the terrorist and destroying the museum at the same time.
> 
> Team America tell the French peoples that they save them from the terrorist, you see the destruction they did and the face the French peoples do is just so funny ^^
> 
> The terrorist have done nothing but Team America have cause the damages to the city all alone.


This movie is great.


----------



## insertgenericnamehere1 (Aug 10, 2019)

Just watched Borat. I died just at the music and the opening scenes XD


----------



## MrPhox (Aug 13, 2019)

I re watch Battleship and its so stupid! 

The scientist at the station on the mountain is a moron. He's been ask about the incoming signal (the space radar got 5 blip of a small formation) and he say "Maybe we should contact NASA?" His boss told him that we have them on line. He talk with them and he says "Maybe we should call the military?"  his boss tell him that we have them online also.

They have no contact with the alien, the space radar show a formation coming to Earth and no one click that is not a friendly visit. One on Earth the country who where running some military manoeuvre send three destroyer to check the ship that crash into the ocean. The radar can't see the them and they are like surprise that they have stealth technology, like its not something they have.

The alien deploy a shield around the island of Hawaii or is it Pearl Harbour? The alien send some machine to destroyed the military base on the island and no radar seem to have detected their approach? (What radar was use to detect them in space?) and no vigil have seen those machine coming? The alien have destroyed the base and highway that to to the mountain where the dish are.  

One of the destroyer was destroyed by the alien after they fire at them, later the  two remaining destroyer attack the aliens ship in the ocean and they also get destroyed.

At the end they taken a ww2 battleship that was a museum and use it to attack the alien ship in the ocean. What's weird is that the old ship still have fuel in the tank and live ammunition. Why a museum ship still have ammunition from ww2 in it? 

if the kinda drone the alien use to attack the base, the last destroyer and try to attack the battleship are furtive, how did the fighter manage to fire his missiles on it without a lock?


----------



## MrPhox (Aug 13, 2019)

I watch a old movie that I don't think I have seen since the 70s "At the Earth's core (1976)"

Dr. Abner Perry (Peter Cushing) is an English scientist who has invented a massive drill that can dig deep into the earth. Joined by his adventure-seeking American backer, David Innes (Doug McClure), Perry accidentally discovers an underground civilization of primitive humans who live in fear of telepathic flying monsters. David becomes intrigued by the beautiful native Dia (Caroline Munro), and must rescue her when she is chosen as a human sacrifice.

Kinda weird movie, but interesting.


----------



## RossTheRottie (Aug 16, 2019)

I recently watched a film called The Clovehitch Killer which was sort of a mystery movie. Dylan McDermott is great in it and he completely pulls off the middle-class dad role while providing this very subtle hint of an edge that lets you know something isn't quite right. Its also shot really well and kind of feels like a low-key David Fincher movie. If you've been waiting for Mindhunter to come back on and would like something that really feels a lot like that, Clovehitch might be for you.


----------



## Peach's (Aug 17, 2019)

The Lion King remake was interesting. Some of the stuff people were complaining about didn't bother me all that much, 'Be Prepared' and the 'remember who you are' scene fell flat, the lighting I felt was also weird for some of the scenes which were originally in the night.

That said, I felt like Shenzi has a stronger presence in this film and felt more like the leader than the smart one in a trio. I like that they gave some of the animals in the jungle speaking roles, loved the gazelle's energy.


----------



## AceQuorthon (Aug 23, 2019)

I watched the new Quentin Tarantino movie Once Upon A Time In Hollywood and it was pretty good. Probably one of my less favorite movies of his but it was still very good. I think I’d like it a lot more if it was more focused on one of the several plots in the movie instead of trying to focus on so many of them. I’d also really like if several of the characters in the movie got more screen time than what they did. The acting is great though and the movie is drenched in 60s atmosphere and it’s just so cozy and beautiful to watch. The soundtrack is great as always just like any Tarantino film.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Aug 23, 2019)

Not a movie that came out recently, of course.
But I decided to watch Halloween, y'know the Michael Myers movie.

Both because of Dead by Daylight and because I had NO idea what horror movies I wanted to watch, either way I learnt that it has aged a hell of a lot and I have been yelling at stupid teens constantly.
Good movies for their time, I wouldn't say they aged badly in terms of how they look but I'm not picky in that, I just mean they aged badly in that they're basically all the tropes.


----------



## MosquitoBeest (Sep 10, 2019)

IT Chapter 2, ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh so good I thought!
Not as scary as the first but the adult actors nailed their kid counterparts so perfectly. Bill Hader's and Jessica Chastain's performances were my favorites. I haven't read the book but I knew there were some wild interdimensional things but I can't imagine not knowing anything about the book and watching the final fight like....whaaaat??
The director did say he wanted to do a supercut of both movies with deleted and new scenes, so I'm holding out for that!
Now I'm watching a whole bunch of Bill Skarsgard interviews lol.


----------



## Shahf the Wolfo (Sep 12, 2019)

Once Upon a Time in Hollywood:

Saw it around my Birthday. Good acting, good story and great cinematography. Probably the best new film I've seen this year  besides Spoderman into the Spidey-Verse.


----------



## AceQuorthon (Sep 13, 2019)

I just saw Rocketman and oh boy it was great. Very nuanced and indepth look into the life of Elton John and how tragic it was at several points. I just wanted to hug him all throughout the film :c


----------



## MrPhox (Oct 5, 2019)

I watch Toy story 3 since I was wondering something about Toy story 4 and got my answer ^^

I just watch Wonder Woman: Bloodlines (2019) its a good movie, kinda like all the beginning of Wonder Woman, a American pilot crash in the ocean and discover the island of the Amazons.


----------



## MosquitoBeest (Oct 6, 2019)

PROMARE, OMFG, PROMARE!! I drove about an hour and fifteen minutes to the nearest theater to see it and holy hell I'm so happy I did! The soundtrack, the animation, the over-the-topness, everything was the perfect end-of-summer movie! I'm using so many exclamation points but it deserves it, haha! THE HYPE IS REAL


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Oct 6, 2019)

I saw BLACKFOX last night, and it was amazing. 







Seriously, I suggest you go watch it, the movie was so bad ass and enjoyable.


----------



## CrookedCroc (Oct 6, 2019)

Recently watched La planete sauvage

La Planete Sauvage is a stop motion movie from 70s that tells the story of humans (called Oms in this movie) being an inferior species in a strange planet ruled by a race called Draags, the Oms are keept as pets and treated like vermin, it touches a lot of sensitive subjects like slavery, genocide and the mistreatment of animals but despite all of that it's still a pretty interesting watch. Despite the bizarre looking flora and fauna the world building helps to sell this world and it's inhabitants.
The whole movie looks beautiful and it's pretty amazing how good it looks despite the resources they had.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Oct 6, 2019)

Thankskilling, legendary.


----------



## David Drake (Oct 6, 2019)

I finally saw the 2017 version of IT (Chapter One) the other day. IT is my favorite novel that does not begin with "Harry Potter And The", so I was kicking myself for taking so long to see this new attempt.

Overall I feel it was a better adaptation than the 1990 Miniseries. I will always prefer Tim Curry as Pennywise, and I admit it took a bit for Bill Skarsgard to grow on me because he has too much "creepy mode" and not enough "charmingly funny mode" which even Book!Pennywise had a better balance. That said, I do think Skarsgard gave a terrific performance and is worthy of the role. The kids were all great, though I didn't like how Mike kind of got shafted and had his Derry Historian trait given to Ben.

I also kind of had a rough time with updating the time period because I feel like having the kid sections take place in the 80s as opposed to the 50s made it a little bit harder to swallow some of the independance the kids enjoy and downplays some of the reasons why they were "losers" in the first place, but they still do well enough with it. Again, some of the best child/young adult performances I've ever seen (though admittedly the 90s miniseries also had a pretty good child cast).

While I did miss a few classic lines and scenes, I was pretty okay with most of the changes. One change I absolutely loved and wish it had been part of the book. One change I absolutely hated and had me flipping the bird at the screen almost ruining the whole thing.



Spoiler: The Change I HATED! >:(



They fucking made Bev a Damsel in Distress in the third act!!! She was supposed to go down with them! She was supposed to shoot the silver slug which they didn't even have! Yeah, she kicks ass all before her capture and all after her rescue, and she handles the situation really well and true to her character without turning into a waif. But goddamn it was such a shitty thing to even go there in this movie with this character. Fuck you, movie.





Spoiler: The Change I LOVED! <3



This fucking thing:






I think that this is a perfect alternative for Stan's personal monster because as a fellow Jew I have seen tons of creepy goddamn paintings like this and I'm sure others from all backgrounds have That One Painting or That One Illustration that gave them nightmares whether the art was intended for that or not. For me this was the most terrifying creature in the whole movie.



I want to watch it a few more times before I settle my opinion, but at the end of the day I did mostly enjoy it and am eager to see what they do with Chapter Two.


----------



## AceQuorthon (Oct 13, 2019)

I saw Joker yesterday and oh my god what an amazing movie! It’s been stuck in my head ever since I walked out of the cinema and I’m really thinking about going to see it a second time. I love almost everything about, it’s really hard to describe.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Oct 14, 2019)

The Rift - The Dark Side of the Moon.
It was as most would describe, audio hell along with spotty acting and a bore of a watch.
Not recommended


----------



## MrPhox (Nov 15, 2019)

I was  X-Men: Dark Phoenix

The actress who play Jean Grey seem a bit too large.

The movie is not bad, but Xmen movies are not the best movies. 

Jean Grey when she was a kid her power where out of control and she cause a car accident. LAter they when into sapce to save a space shuttle and she was invade by some energy and her power raise.

The movie is kinda weird, maybe too fast? They just remake a movie about Jean Grey becoming Dark Phoenix but she was never Phoenix in the movie, at the end she became Phoenix, not Dark Phoenix.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Nov 15, 2019)

Doctor Sleep was a recent movie I've watched and maaaan oh man, I loved it. I was hearing talk of how the movie wasn't scary prior to it releasing, and that it ditches the tone and atmosphere of The Shining to do its own thing. I'm glad it did.

The movie did drag a few times but one of the things I enjoyed most in the movie was how we got to see the side of every major character, including the antagonists'. I can't say I liked the ending since it did feel a little awkward, but it was necessary to tie it into the first movie.


----------



## AceQuorthon (Nov 17, 2019)

Well I just saw Rosemary’s Baby and it was just amazingly phenomenal, easily one of the best movies I’ve ever seen and also one of the most disturbing ones too. Sitting right now on my couch just thinking about it and oh god it unsettles me. Amazing performances all across the board with a great story and atmosphere and pacing and just everything perfect. 10/10!!!


----------



## Shreddyfox (Nov 17, 2019)

Love this movie!  Have you watched Hereditary?  It has a similar aesthetic of dread. Great acting and one of my favorites!


----------



## AceQuorthon (Nov 17, 2019)

Shreddyfox said:


> Love this movie!  Have you watched Hereditary?  It has a similar aesthetic of dread. Great acting and one of my favorites!


I have not actually! Really gotta look it up!


----------



## BossRabbit (Nov 21, 2019)

My girlfriend and I got Disney+ (her idea) and I've been watching every pixar movie in order, and with my adult brain/animation experience it's fun to look at them and be that huge geek that's like "ohh look mike is throwing snowballs at sulley because they wanted to show off the hair physics". I also watch movies and tv with commentary tracks on.


----------



## AceQuorthon (Nov 21, 2019)

BossRabbit said:


> My girlfriend and I got Disney+ (her idea) and I've been watching every pixar movie in order, and with my adult brain/animation experience it's fun to look at them and be that huge geek that's like "ohh look mike is throwing snowballs at sulley because they wanted to show off the hair physics". I also watch movies and tv with commentary tracks on.


Pixar movies are great!


----------



## countess_jay (Nov 23, 2019)

I saw Frozen 2 today in theatres, it was good. My favorite part of the film was the animation. My god, it'll make you love snow and ice because it's totally eye porn. I saw this in "3d" but i think it wasn't working because when I took off my glasses, the screen wasn't blurry but it did take the depth out. So the 3D was aight i guess and I had a discount on it anyway so I'm not mad.
The songs didn't resonate with me as much as the first, but I did love Elsa songs. Like I'll deadass watch the movie again to just see those musical numbers (hopefully in better 3d) because the animation makes it.
Kristoff's song just seemed out of place tone wish, but i liked it on its own. He was my fav in the first but dude got a weird song. I like 80s/R&B love songs it was out of place. Also, I laughed ironically when it did that zoom in his face because it was so cliche in "inspirational music videos".
Olaf's an cute child who was annoying at parts
I'm gay for Elsa when she transformed to a pretty dress and lets her hair down
The mythology of the setting is intriguing, reminded me of Scandinavian ATLA
CUTE SALAMANDER


Spoiler: BEWARE




I wanted the film to kill off Olaf, not because of hatred, but to make more of an lasting impact. Like the scene was tragic itself but then I remembered that it's a Disney movie and fake out deaths are a thing. But it made since to bring him back because he's a fucking snowman and they can be rebuilt.
I felt genuine suspence when Anna was persuading the giants to destroy the bridge, she almost died
Also the media was saying that in the film, Elsa was gonna be gay. She's more asexual in this and cares about the spirits. The scene when she holds hands with Rider's female companion can't be seen as gay. But maybe it's a setup.
I was confused why Anna became queen, I personally think Elsa should have remained queen. Kristoff's coronation suit *Pacha's perfection expression*.



So I rate it 7/10


----------



## takerlama (Nov 27, 2019)

Last sunday, i had seen the movie frozen in the cinema with my daughter. I love this disney movie so much, the anime is so beautiful. i love the cosplay costume worn by Elsa, the see through blue lacy dress is awesome.I want to buy this dress for my next party.


----------



## AppleButt (Jan 19, 2020)

Went to see “1917” today. 

Enjoyed the heck out of it.  

The cinematography was amazing.


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 20, 2020)

Saw it yesterday too ! And yeah it was pretty good!


----------



## Troj (Jan 20, 2020)

I've been ruined by musical theatre, furries, and the Internet, because "Cats" was not as weird as I was hoping it would be, and all of the weirdest parts were already spoiled for me going in. I actually un-ironically enjoyed aspects of it, once I got used to the uncanny-valley cats.

Loved "Knives Out." Highly recommend. Creative take on the whodunit with some sharp political commentary.


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 20, 2020)

Ooh yeah, you reminded me I need to go check Knives Out. Hopefully I can find a cinema that plays it in english around here...I'm afraid of the french translation


----------

